# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Google rvle une faille touchant Windows 8.1 permettant une lvation de privilges

## Hinault Romaric

*Google rvle une faille touchant Windows 8.1 permettant une lvation de privilges*
*alors quun correctif nest pas encore disponible*

Un chercheur de Google a publi des dtails sur une faille dans le systme dexploitation Windows 8.1 (32 et 64 bits), pouvant entrainer une lvation de privilges.

La faille se trouve au niveau de  ahcache.sys/NtApphelpCacheControl ,  une fonction interne de Windows. En cas dexploit, un pirate pourrait se retrouver en train dexcuter certains programmes avec des droits dadministrateur.

Un porte-parole de Microsoft a reconnu lexistence de la faille. La firme travaille actuellement sur un correctif qui pourrait tre disponible avec le premier Patch Tuesday de 2015 pour Windows. La firme limite cependant la porte de la faille.  _Il est important de noter que pour quun pirate puisse exploiter cette faille sur un systme affect, il devrait disposer dinformations didentification valides et tre en mesure de se connecter localement  la machine cible_ , rassure le porte-parole de Microsoft.  _Nous encourageons les clients  garder leur logiciel dantivirus  jour,  installer les mises  jour de scurit disponibles et  maintenir le pare-feu actif sur leur ordinateur._ 

Il semblerait que la firme ait t prise au dpourvu par la mise  la disposition du public des informations sur cette faille, alors quun correctif nest pas encore disponible.

La faille a t dcouverte le 30 septembre par lingnieur de Google du nom de Forshaw et est rpertorie suivant la politique  Google Project Zero , qui autorise la divulgation dune faille 90  jours aprs sa dcouverte.  _Ce bogue est soumis au dlai de divulgation de 90 jours. Si les 90 jours scoulent sans quun correctif ne soit largement disponible, alors le rapport de bogue sera automatiquement visible du grand public_ , note Forshaw  la fin du dossier sur la faille. Rien ne prcise cependant que Microsoft ait t alert.

La preuve de faisabilit (PoC) qui a t publie comprend deux fichiers excutables et un ensemble dinstructions permettant de lancer la calculatrice Windows en  tant quadministrateur. Selon Forshaw, elle ne se trouverait pas au niveau de lUAC (Contrle de compte d'utilisateur ), mais celui-ci est utilis en partie dans la preuve de faisabilit de la faille. 

Le PoC a t excut sur Windows 8.1, dans les versions 32 et 64 bits. Il nest pas certain que les autres versions du systme dexploitation soient affectes.

*Source* : Google Code


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du choix de Google de rendre publique la faille alors quun correctif nest pas encore disponible ?

----------


## Invit

A discrditer Microsoft -_- google baisse de plus en plus dans mon estime.

----------


## vanskjre

Il faut avouer que 90 sans correctif laisse un doute sur le fait que Microsoft ai t contacter par rapport  cette dcouverte.
Le fait que maintenant google est concurrent avec son chromeOS, on a de quoi est suspicieux.

----------


## Chauve souris

Si j'ai bien compris la rponse de Krosoft il faut se connecter localement pour exploiter cette faille. Donc devant le PC ou un LAN. C'est quand mme trs limit comme risque AMHA.

----------


## 23JFK

> Si j'ai bien compris la rponse de Krosoft il faut se connecter localement pour exploiter cette faille. Donc devant le PC ou un LAN. C'est quand mme trs limit comme risque AMHA.



Quand j'tais tudiant, il ne m'en a pas fallu plus pour m'inviter dans le systme administratif de ma fac.

----------


## cbleas

quand est ce que que Google va utiliser ses chercheurs pour scuriser android?

----------


## Namica

> quand est ce que que Google va utiliser ses chercheurs pour scuriser android?


Je plussoie.
Et si Microsoft se mettait  faire la mme chose et  mettre sur pied un service qui tudierait les failles Google|Android|Apple|...
et  les publier aprs information des intresss et 90 jours sans correctif ?
(coup tordu: Microsoft a certainement les moyens de dbaucher le chercheur de Google...  ::ptdr::  )

----------


## imikado

> A discrditer Microsoft -_- google baisse de plus en plus dans mon estime.


Et l'inverse ? Microsoft vendant des produits drivs discrditant google ?

----------


## Saverok

> (coup tordu: Microsoft a certainement les moyens de dbaucher le chercheur de Google...  )


Vu les moyens des 2 firmes, pas si sr
Car si Microsoft a les moyens de faire des propositions, Google a de mme pour les contrer
Sans compter qu'il n'y a pas si longtemps, un accord de coopration RH a t dvoil...

----------


## imikado

> Envoy par typoli
> 
> A discrditer Microsoft -_- google baisse de plus en plus dans mon estime.
> 
> 
> Et l'inverse ? Microsoft vendant des produits drivs discrditant google ?


Pour ceux qui m'on mis -1: pourquoi ?

J'ajoute les liens pour ceux qui n'taient pas au courant des pratiques de Microsoft:
http://www.developpez.com/actu/51599...te-dans-Gmail/http://www.developpez.com/actu/64745...ook-de-Google/http://www.developpez.com/actu/64578...e-chez-Coogle/

----------


## Invit

Woow, c'est bon tu m'as saoul, je change de moteur de recherche pour test bing + effacement de toutes mes adresses e-mail gogol, direction outlook et go https://www.bing.com/translator/ et je vous em****  ::aie::  .

Adios Google.

PS: Bon j'avoue que google a fait fort pour la calculette en ligne :/ j'espre que MS va le dpasser aussi sur ce coup.
     En plus le logo de bing est hachement plus beau que ton logo ponyme tout vieux.

----------


## imikado

> Woow, c'est bon tu m'as saoul, je change de moteur de recherche pour test bing + effacement de toutes mes adresses e-mail gogol, direction outlook et go https://www.bing.com/translator/ et je vous em****  .
> 
> Adios Google.
> 
> PS: Bon j'avoue que google a fait fort pour la calculette en ligne :/ j'espre que MS va le dpasser aussi sur ce coup.
> En plus le logo de bing est hachement plus beau que ton logo ponyme tout vieux.


Vous faites ce que vous voulez, je ne travaille pas pour Google  :;): 

Mais je trouvais ironique de dire que d'un cot Google tait des mchants car ils publiaient officiellement une faille dont ils avaient prvenu 90j 
mais de l'autre Microsoft tait des gentils alors qu'ils avaient carrment ouvert une boutique pour vendre des produits discrditant Google, et l je ne parle mme pas du racket android  :;):

----------


## Invit

Microsoft (1975) tait l avant Google (1998), donc respect au senior  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## imikado

Effectivement, c'est un argument de poids: Microsoft a donc tous les droits  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> Pour ceux qui m'on mis -1: pourquoi ?
> 
> J'ajoute les liens pour ceux qui n'taient pas au courant des pratiques de Microsoft:
> http://www.developpez.com/actu/51599...te-dans-Gmail/http://www.developpez.com/actu/64745...ook-de-Google/http://www.developpez.com/actu/64578...e-chez-Coogle/


Parce qu'on ne touche pas  Microsoft nomdidiou ! 

Microsoft piraterait les comptes en banque de tout le monde que certains fanboys trouveraient encore  en dire du bien, faut pas chercher plus loin. 

Tu devrais le savoir sur ce forum depuis le temps  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lutarez

> Pour ceux qui m'on mis -1: pourquoi ?


 Tu connais dj mon point de vue, donc je pense donc qu'il est inutile d'en reparler  ::zoubi:: 




> J'ajoute les liens pour ceux qui n'taient pas au courant des pratiques de Microsoft:
> http://www.developpez.com/actu/51599...te-dans-Gmail/http://www.developpez.com/actu/64745...ook-de-Google/http://www.developpez.com/actu/64578...e-chez-Coogle/


 Au temps je trouve aussi ces campagnes tout  fait dplaces, au temps cela reste tout  fait normal aux Etats-Unis. Qu'on aime ou pas. Malgr tout, certains faits qu'ils noncent ne sont pas forcment faux non plus. C'est pas comme si la confidentialit des mails en ligne tait une problmatique qui datait d'hier par exemple (mme si celle-ci s'applique  tous les acteurs).

 Mais entre une campagne marketing de discrditation et rvler publiquement des informations de scurit, y a quand mme un foss. Dans un certain sens, l'un s'en prends  son rival directement, tandis que l'autre s'en prends indirectement aux consommateurs de son rival.

 Trs honntement, ce geste de Google ne me surprends pas d'un yotta : depuis dj quelques annes, ce sont des pratiques qui deviennent courantes pour cette entreprise. A croire que "nettoyer" d'Android soit plus compliqu que trouver les failles des autres...

 Plus a va, plus j'ai l'impression que cette entreprise seule russira le tour de force de concrtiser la vision de George Orwell. Cela serait un exploit en soit  ::aie:: 




> je trouvais ironique de dire que d'un cot Google tait des mchants


Mme Larry Page pense que le credo "Don't be evil" ne correspond plus  Google, alors pourquoi croire que cette entreprise est une sainte ? Avouons-le franchement : les deux entreprises de cette article auraient eu leur rles inverss, tu aurai critiquer Microsoft pour avoir publier la faille. Mais l, comme c'est Google, donc a va ...

----------


## imikado

Je ne dfends ni l'un, ni l'autre: les deux ont des torts, et pour moi, on tape souvent sur Google pour plein de raison dont leur succs (google, gmail...)
Alor que de l'autre cot Microsoft qui joue d'une position artificiellement dominante (vente li), qui fut notamment dj puni aux etatus unis pour antitrust, cette socit qui arrive  vendre des OS mme quand ils ne sont pas bon, l par contre c'est une "gentille" entreprise

Pour la faille de scurit, ils ont eu 90j pour la corriger...

----------


## Invit

> Rien ne prcise cependant que Microsoft ait t alert


D'ailleurs a ne m'tonnerais mme pas, vu le nombre de mise  jour souvent rcupre avec Windows Update, a prouve l'engagement de MS pour scuriser son OS.

----------


## imikado

> D'ailleurs a ne m'tonnerais mme pas, vu le nombre de mise  jour souvent rcupre avec Windows Update, a prouve l'engagement de MS pour scuriser son OS.


Je lis ici



> 30 septembre dernier, Google prvenait discrtement Microsoft quil venait de dcouvrir une faille zero-day (non encore dcouverte) dans Windows 8.1. Le gant du web laissait 90 jours  son concurrent pour la corriger avant de la rendre publique. Lultimatum est arriv  expiration le 30 dcembre dernier et la description de la faille est depuis accessible sur lun des sites de Google.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Tout cela prouve une fois de plus que des failles : il y en a partout et que personne n'est  l'abri. Par contre, rvler les failles de l'adversaire ??? mme en donnant un dlai de 90 jours : Est-ce vraiment correct (mme si c'est monnaie courante aux USA) ?

Bref, je prfre ne porter aucun jugement sur le fait, mme si je trouve la vitesse de raction de Soft insuffisante (Ae, je suis bon pour des -1).

----------


## jumpers

@typoli : donc, rvler une faille te fait changer de moteur de recherche, de boite mail, de service cloud, de boulanger et de mdecin traitant ? il t'en faut peu toi dis donc...

la faille semble fort limite niveau mise en place, car il faut les identifiants de la machine, cependant, ophcrack et d'autres moyens permettent de les avoir, je pense que les deux coupls (un moteur comme OPH, et un soft impliquant cette faille) sont tout a fait faisable, et vu les avances, je ne pense pas que a prenne tant de place. (bon, OPH demande des bases de donnes, mais des solutions dos/unix existent qui n'en utilisent pas.)
ce genre d'exploits ne font pas partie de mes connaissances, car je suis une buse en programmation (olol, il sait pas programmer et squatte developpez.com...), mais je me dit que tout est possible quand on s'en donne les moyens.  ::D:

----------


## Invit

Ouep, je suis devenu assez susceptible concernant les attaques fait sur Microsoft.

Mais bon, mise  part a, je ne me sens pas du tout dpays sous bing  :8-):

----------


## jumpers

> Ouep, je suis devenu assez susceptible concernant les attaques fait sur Microsoft.


c'est que du business tout a hein, en dessous de la table, a se fellationne (sera dans le Larousse 2038), ils ont des contrats etc entre eux, de plus, tout le monde attaque tout le monde, que ce soit google, microsoft, apple, samsung, et mme des boites qu'on ne connais pas. c'est juste du business de merde, qui en rien n'influencera mes choix.
maintenant, c'est ton droit de changer de tout ce que tu veux si a te chante, mais c'est un peu con de le faire pour cette raison.

----------


## Invit

Au moins j'ai choisi mes camps: Microsoft et Intel.
Aprs il pourras changer, mais c'est pas demain la veille  :8-): 

Mais pour la raison qui m'a pouss  ragir de cette faon, c'est tout simplement parce que cette attaque tait de trop  ::D: 


RT #j'aimeplusgoogle  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Microsoft sinsurge contre Google*
*aprs la publication des informations sur une faille dans Windows 8.1*

Dcidment, Microsoft et Google nont pas la mme vision en ce qui concerne la divulgation des failles de scurit dans des produits. Pour Google, aprs un certain dlai, la faille doit tre divulgue publiquement afin dinciter la sortie des correctifs, alors que pour Microsoft lopration doit tre concerte et la faille doit tre maintenue secrte jusqu publication dun correctif.

Ainsi,  un expert en scurit de Microsoft a critiqu vertement Google pour avoir divulgu des dtails sur une faille zero-day dans Windows pour lequel un correctif ntait pas encore disponible.

 titre de rappel des faits, Google dispose dun programme  Google Project Zero , permettant  ses experts en scurit de rpertorier des failles de scurit dans des applications. Lorsquune vulnrabilit est enregistre, une notification est envoye  lditeur de la solution touche, et la faille est divulgue  publiquement  90 jours aprs, quun correctif soit disponible ou non. Cest ce qui sest pass avec Windows.

Chris Betz, directeur de Microsoft Security Response Center (MSRC) a fustig lattitude de Google, affirmant que la firme tait au courant quun correctif tait dans les bacs et quil fallait juste attendre quelques jours afin quil soit publi.

_Google a publi des informations sur une vulnrabilit dans un produit Microsoft deux jours avant la sortie dun correctif dans le cadre de notre Patch Tuesday, alors que nous leur avions demand de ne pas le faire_ , explique Chris Betz dans un billet de blog.  _Concrtement, nous avons demand  Google de travailler avec nous pour protger nos clients en  conservant les dtails sur la faille jusquau 13 janvier, lorsque nous publierons un correctif._ 

Alors que du ct de Google, il est question de mettre la pression sur lditeur pour publier une faille, pour Betz, laction de la firme est plus une provocation, qui ne profite pas aux utilisateurs. Au contraire, en agissant ainsi, cela met la pression dans un environnement dj complexe et augmente de faon significative le risque.

_Ce qui est bon pour Google ne lest pas forcment pour les clients. Nous demandons instantanment  Google de faire de la protection des clients notre but collectif premier_ , exhorte Betz.

Le responsable de la scurit de Microsoft invite la communaut  une divulgation cordonne des vulnrabilits. Concrtement, il souhaite que celui qui trouve une faille signale celle-ci discrtement afin quun correctif soit publi avant la divulgation de la faille. Betz affirme que les failles corriges ainsi ne font pratiquement pas lobjet dune exploitation, mme aprs  leur divulgation. Par contre, en procdant comme Google la fait, les  exploits des pirates sont plus frquents.


*Source* : Blog Technet

----------


## Invit

... Et apparement pas qu' moi.
 ::aie::

----------


## kolodz

Lennemie de la scurit c'est le secret... Pas moi qui le dit, mais le FBI.
J'aurai cru qu'une bonne gestion de la scurit, c'est de savoir o il y a des failles. Non seulement pour l'diteur, mais aussi pour l'utilisateur. Histoire que celui-ci ragisse en consquence. 

Exemple :

Si on me vend une maison o la porte du garage ferme pas, mme si on peux pas la changer. Il me reste la possibilit de la condamn.

De plus si les failles de scurit restent dans le secret. Il est probable que d'autres personnes les produisent dans d'autres produit.
Imagine cela appliqu au injection SQL... Cela serai une belle russite pour la scurit en effet.

Aprs 90 jours, c'est assez long pour produire un patch de scurit. On doit ncessairement attendre que la faille soit patch ou utilis dans un malware pour pouvoir en parler ?
Il serai bien de considr les utilisateurs un peu plus que des enfants qu'on doit "protger" de tout. Surtout quand cela n'est pas flatteur pour soi...

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

Edit : @typoli  Bravo tu es la premire personne que je vois avec un score ngatif  deux chiffres. Les autres taient tous des dbutants qui ont post au mauvais endroit...

----------


## Invit

Merci  :8O:

----------


## cbleas

> Aprs 90 jours, c'est assez long pour produire un patch de scurit. On doit ncessairement attendre que la faille soit patch ou utilis dans un malware pour pouvoir en parler ?
> Il serai bien de considr les utilisateurs un peu plus que des enfants qu'on doit "protger" de tout. Surtout quand cela n'est pas flatteur pour soi...


90 jours non ce n'est pas long surtout dans le cas comme cela a souvent t le cas pour des failles datant de plus de 5 a 6 ans.
De plus la divulgation ne protege en aucun cas l'utilisateur car il est souvent inconcient du risque mais permet par contre  des Hacher eux de l'utiliser pendant quelques jours le temps que le patche ne sorte.

----------


## Hellwing

> Lennemie de la scurit c'est le secret... Pas moi qui le dit, mais le FBI.
> J'aurai cru qu'une bonne gestion de la scurit, c'est de savoir o il y a des failles. Non seulement pour l'diteur, mais aussi pour l'utilisateur. Histoire que celui-ci ragisse en consquence. 
> 
> Exemple :
> 
> Si on me vend une maison o la porte du garage ferme pas, mme si on peux pas la changer. Il me reste la possibilit de la condamn.
> 
> De plus si les failles de scurit restent dans le secret. Il est probable que d'autres personnes les produisent dans d'autres produit.
> Imagine cela appliqu au injection SQL... Cela serai une belle russite pour la scurit en effet.
> ...


Dans l'absolu je suis d'accord : le secret n'est pas un bon moyen de protection, mais tu m'expliques comment un utilisateur lambda peut condamner une faille dans son systme, alors qu'il a dj trs peu de chances d'tre au courant dans les plus brefs dlais (en considrant bien entendu qu'il ne s'en fiche pas) ?

----------


## e101mk2

Je pense que microsoft abuse un peu...
Avec leur ressource humaine, leur connaissance, et aussi leur implication dans le monde de l'entreprise, 90 jours est que suffisant pour crer et deploye un correctif adapte. Leur "monopole" leur demandent des obligations en vers leur clients. 
Je ne demande qu'ils detectent les failles, mais quand on as la gentillesse de leur donne dans un papier cadeaux une faille touchant l'un des produits qui coutents plus de 100, et qu'il mette plus de 90 jours  deployr un correctif adapte alors que plusieurs entreprises dependent de ces technologies qu'ils ont paye au prix fort (un parc informatique est couteux en logiciels...), et ces mme technologies peuvent avec une faille corrompre toute la protection d'un rseaux... je trouve sa honteux.
Je pense que la mesure de Google est de faire ragire les entreprises logiciel  la securit, en leur imposant la mise  jour de correctif plus rapide et efficace(mme si google souffre du mme probleme avec Android du aux manquement des constructeurs  les distribuer...) .

----------


## myNameIsFlo

Microsoft a demand d'attendre 2 jours. Ce que google n'a pas fait pour l'emmerder. Ils sont concurrents ou pas?

Concernant, les remarques que Microsoft a les moyens. . .
Ce n'est pas une question de moyens mais de complexit. 90 jours pour corrigs un OS tel que Windows sur une faille complexe, c'est peu  ::weird:: 

Dans ma 'petite' entreprise, les clients attendent souvent 10 jours pour une correction sur un logiciel pas forcment complexe et pay un 'peu' plus que 100. Personne ne se plaint.

Je ne suis pas pour ou contre mais il faut remettre les choses dans leur contexte (bande de franais rleur  :;):

----------


## Saverok

Sur le principe, je suis d'accord avec Google
Par contre, faut pas tre butt non plus et avoir un peu de souplesse dans l'application du principe.
Si l'diteur demande un dlais supplmentaire de 48h, il est possible de s'arranger.
Par contre, si aprs le dlais supplmentaire, rien n'est encore fait, c'est diffrent.

----------


## Invit

Hmmm, est-ce que chez google, ils utilisent leur OS: Google Chronux OS (chronux = Chrome + Linux) ou Windows ?

Tel est l question ?


(Si ils utilisent Chronux, alors que a peut leur f*** de s'acharner tant sur une petite faille, alors que les dev chez windows en rvle/corrige plus qu'une en une journe  ::ptdr:: )

----------


## kolodz

> 90 jours non ce n'est pas long surtout dans le cas comme cela a souvent t le cas pour des failles datant de plus de 5 a 6 ans.
> De plus la divulgation ne protege en aucun cas l'utilisateur car il est souvent inconcient du risque mais permet par contre  des Hacher eux de l'utiliser pendant quelques jours le temps que le patche ne sorte.





> Heartbleed qui est une faille sur Linux qui date pratiquement de la premire version a t dcouvert et publi avant sa correction. Il y a eu aucun scandale  ce niveau.
> According to Mark J. Cox of OpenSSL, Neel Mehta of Google's security team reported Heartbleed on April 1, 2014.[28]
> ...
> Bodo Moeller and Adam Langley of Google prepared the fix for Heartbleed. The resulting patch was added to Red Hat's issue tracker on March 21, 2014.[32] Stephen N. Henson applied the fix to OpenSSL's version control system on 7 April.[33] The first fixed version, 1.0.1g, was released on the same day.


Donc, soit la date de la faille n'est pas une caractristique pour dfinir la dure ncessaire pour raliser un patch. Soit, Microsoft  est deux fois plus lent. Personnellement, je ne considre pas Microsoft pour des incomptents et j'opte pour l'option 1.

La politique de Google sur la publication des failles est connu. Microsoft s'en offusque systmatique, aprs coup.



> Microsoft a demand d'attendre 2 jours. Ce que google n'a pas fait pour l'emmerder. Ils sont concurrents ou pas?


Rien de dit que Microsoft est aller voir Google *AVANT* pour demander un dlai de deux jours(Le temps que le patch sorte). Donc, je trouve la critique de Microsoft trop facile  faire aprs coup. On sait seulement, que Microsoft considre qu'ils auraient d attendre deux jours de plus, dans une annonce fait aprs. Il faut rest critique avec ce que dit chaque "camps".

D'ailleurs, ce n'est pas le premire fois ou Microsoft se rveil aprs coup. Et  l'poque le dlai considr par Google tait de 60 jours. Donc, Google a fait un geste depuis.
http://www.developpez.com/actu/19265...-les-editeurs/
http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot...ure-focus.html

D'ailleurs le dbat  l'poque tait bien plus axs :
"Le type qui dcouvres une faille, il en fait ce qu'il veux."



> Moi je dis que quelqu'un qui trouve une faille fait ce qu'il veut :
> - Ne rien dire
> - Informer (gratuitement ou pas) l'diteur
> - Informer (gratuitement ou pas) le public ou le plus offrant.
> - Faire un PoC ou pas


J'espre que cette fois ici Microsoft et les personnes qui approuvent sont point de vue ne feront pas juste un billet de blog sur le sujet et traiteront le problme en profondeur.
Mthodologie pour dfinir les failles qui ne sont pas  publi ? Ou qui demande du temps ?
Pour le moment, je n'ai rien vue sur ces points que soulve Microsoft en son blog, qui considre que cette faille tait dans ce cas.




> Dans l'absolu je suis d'accord : le secret n'est pas un bon moyen de protection, mais tu m'expliques comment un utilisateur lambda peut condamner une faille dans son systme, alors qu'il a dj trs peu de chances d'tre au courant dans les plus brefs dlais (en considrant bien entendu qu'il ne s'en fiche pas) ?


Il lui reste le choix de changer d'OS, d'isoler son PC.(Le coup d'internet) Je n'ai pas dis que les solutions n'taient pas drastique. Mais, si l'utilisateur n'est pas inform, il n'a juste pas la possibilit de choisir. D'ailleurs, c'est l'une des raisons qui pousse l'quipe de Chrome  pousser les navigateur  indiquer que HTTP n'est pas scurit.

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

Edit : Quand on prend le temps d'ajouter des moins  un message, on prends aussi le temps de sortir commentaire du pourquoi...

----------


## imikado

Je viens de lire un complment intressant qui va dans le sens de Google:
Ils donnent 90 jours  l'diteurs, pas un jour de plus et  raison
Je citerai l'article:



> Une dfense louable, mais qui vient peut-tre un peu tard. Car* Microsoft a une longue histoire de vulnrabilits quil a tard  corriger*, comme le rappelle Robert Graham, hacker et patron dErrata Security. Sur son blog, ce vieux briscard de la scurit informatique dcrit comment les vulnrabilits taient gres par lditeur de Windows il y a une dizaine dannes.  Microsoft dictait  lpoque la manire dont les vulnrabilits taient reportes. Les chercheurs qui dcouvraient de tels bugs devaient informer les diteurs en secret et leur donner tout le temps ncessaire pour les corriger. *Microsoft a parfois attendu des annes avant den corriger certains* et profitait du fait quil tait en mesure de blacklister des chercheurs pour les faire taire.  Visiblement, les temps ont chang


Donc 
1. Google ne travaille pas pour Microsoft, ils n'ont pas  leur dicter quoi que ce soit
2. 90 jours c'est dj norme: combien de temps ont mis la communaut GNU/Linux  corriger heartblead, shelllock and co ?
3. Microsoft et Google n'ont pas de bon rapport

Microsoft devrait amliorer ses relations avec Google en:-
- arretant les publicits se moquant ouvertement des chromebooks
- arreter sa boutique qui vend des produits discreditant google (scroogle)
- stopper la taxe android 
Aprs on reparlera du Gentil Microsoft face au mchant Google  :;):

----------


## gerard.laine

La politique de Microsoft consistant a garder secrets les innombrables Bug qui maillent ses produits  fait perdre des millions d'heures de travail  ceux qui cherchaient a identifier l'origine des dysfonctionnement dont ils taient victimes. A chaque Bug des milliers de personnes effectuaient simultanment les mmes travaux de recherche, alors que si Microsoft avait publi  l'instar d 'IBM des "Early Warning" beaucoup de sueur aurait t conomise. Mais comme chacun le sait les produits Microsoft sont parfaits !

----------


## marc_ch

Je suis sidr d'apprendre que Google dispose dun programme  Google Project Zero  et pas Microsoft.
Donner 90 jours  Microsoft pour rgler un bug identifi me parait tre un dlai suffisant. Si rien n'est fait dans ces dlais cela signifie que Microsoft ne priorise pas ce qui "profite aux utilisateurs".

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Google divulgue une autre faille non corrige de Windows*
*malgr les  critiques de Microsoft*

Google rcidive.  Le gant de la recherche a dcid de publier les dtails sur une nouvelle faille zero-day dans Windows, alors que Microsoft na pas encore mis  la disposition des utilisateurs un correctif de scurit.

La faille qui touche Windows 8.1 et Windows 7  (32 et 64 bits), se situe au niveau de la fonction de chiffrement CryptProtectMemory. En cas dexploit, cette vulnrabilit pourrait entrainer une usurpation didentit.

La faille avait t dcouverte par  lingnieur de Google du nom de Forshaw,  lorigine da la divulgation de la prcdente faille dans Windows 8.1. Elle a t enregistre le 17 octobre sur le  programme  Google Project Zero . Une notification avait t envoye  Microsoft et compte tenu du fait que le dlai de 90 jours accord ait t atteint, la faille a t divulgue publiquement.

Les experts en scurit de Microsoft ont rpertori la faille le 29 octobre dernier. Un correctif avait t dvelopp et devait tre inclus dans le Patch Tuesday de janvier. Cependant, suite  des problmes de compatibilit, Microsoft na pas t en mesure de publier un correctif   temps.

_Microsoft nous a inform quun correctif tait prvu pour les patchs de janvier. Mais, il a t retir en raison des problmes de compatibilit. Par consquent, le correctif est maintenant prvu dans les patchs de fvrier_ , a crit Forshaw, dans une mise  jour sur le dossier de la faille sur  Project Zero .

Tout comme la dernire fois, Google a opt pour une publication de la faille, qui est accompagne dune preuve de faisabilit. Le but premier de ce geste tant  de mettre la pression  lditeur  afin quil publie un correctif pour scuriser les utilisateurs, cela a aussi  pour effet daugmenter le risque dexploitation de la vulnrabilit par les pirates. 

Microsoft avait dj critiqu cette faon de procder chez Google, qui expose encore plus les utilisateurs.   _Google a publi des informations sur une vulnrabilit dans un produit Microsoft deux jours avant la sortie dun correctif dans le cadre de notre Patch Tuesday, alors que nous leur avions demand de ne pas le faire_ , expliquait Chris Betz, responsable de la scurit chez Microsoft, dans un billet de blog.  _Concrtement, nous avons demand  Google de travailler avec nous pour protger nos clients en conservant les dtails sur la faille jusquau 13 janvier, lorsque nous publierons un correctif._ 

Pour Microsoft, il est prfrable de travailler de faon concerte et attendre quun correctif soit disponible avant  de divulguer publiquement la faille. 


*Source* : Google Project Zero

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Pour Microsoft, il est prfrable de travailler de faon concerter et attendre quun correctif soit disponible avant  de divulguer publiquement la faille.


Attendre pendant combien de temps si 3 mois ne suffisent pas ? 6 mois ? 1 an ? 10 ans ? 

Qui prouve par ailleurs qu'une telle faille ne puisse pas tre trouve avant Google et d'autres ... et que quand Google informe Soft il n'y ait pas dj en cours une exploitation de cette faille. Il y a effectivement URGENCE absolue pour la correction d'une faille. Toutes les ressources DOIVENT y tre consacres ... mme si du coup, a retarde la sortie de Windows 10 (par exemple).

Il semble que dans ces deux cas, Soft consacre plus d'nergie au futur OS qu' corriger les anciens. Rsultat : Google peut se faire le plaisir de leur botter le cul.

----------


## DotNET74

Quand on voit qu'Android a t vendu dj pirat dans certains smartphones (a l'tat neuf) ils feraient mieux de balayer devant leur portes avant d'aller voir devant la porte des autres !!!!

----------


## redcurve

> Quand on voit qu'Android a t vendu dj pirat dans certains smartphones (a l'tat neuf) ils feraient mieux de balayer devant leur portes avant d'aller voir devant la porte des autres !!!!


C'est clair android est une passoire, mme le store de google est vrol c'est dire.

----------


## imikado

> Quand on voit qu'Android a t vendu dj pirat dans certains smartphones (a l'tat neuf) ils feraient mieux de balayer devant leur portes avant d'aller voir devant la porte des autres !!!!


Il est o le rapport ?

Android est opensource et librement tlchargeable sur le site du projet, si un constructeur y ajoute un virus avant de le vendre c'est sa responsabilit.
Si c'est pour troller, il faut le faire mieux  :;): 

Mais Microsoft pourrait faire de mme: payer une quipe pour trouver les failles sur windows avant Google (pour les corriger )  :;):

----------


## redcurve

> Attendre pendant combien de temps si 3 mois ne suffisent pas ? 6 mois ? 1 an ? 10 ans ? 
> 
> Qui prouve par ailleurs qu'une telle faille ne puisse pas tre trouve avant Google et d'autres ... et que quand Google informe Soft il n'y ait pas dj en cours une exploitation de cette faille. Il y a effectivement URGENCE absolue pour la correction d'une faille. Toutes les ressources DOIVENT y tre consacres ... mme si du coup, a retarde la sortie de Windows 10 (par exemple).
> 
> Il semble que dans ces deux cas, Soft consacre plus d'nergie au futur OS qu' corriger les anciens. Rsultat : Google peut se faire le plaisir de leur botter le cul.


Simplement parce qu'une faille peut demander un travaille trs lourd, tu peux te retrouver  devoir repenser une partie de ton archi etc. Donc 90 jours sur des logiciels aussi complexe a peut tre insuffisant. C'est le cas ici par exemple, le problme tant dans une mthode crypto le correctif n'est pas simple, puisque induisant des soucis de compatibilit ce qui n'est pas tonnant.

----------


## imikado

> Simplement parce qu'une faille peut demander un travaille trs lourd, tu peux te retrouver  devoir repenser une partie de ton archi etc. Donc 90 jours sur des logiciels aussi complexe a peut tre insuffisant. C'est le cas ici par exemple, le problme tant dans une mthode crypto le correctif n'est pas simple, puisque induisant des soucis de compatibilit ce qui n'est pas tonnant.


C'est dj sympa de leur part d'attendre 90J, ils font a "gratuitement" pour Microsoft

Microsoft devrait plutot leur donner une rcompense  chaque faille trouve.
Il me semblait d'ailleurs qu'ils avaient un programme de ce type, non ?

Ils pourraient crer eux aussi une quipe charge de trouver les failles de leur propre OS  ::(:

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Simplement parce qu'une faille peut demander un travaille trs lourd, tu peux te retrouver  devoir repenser une partie de ton archi etc. Donc 90 jours sur des logiciels aussi complexe a peut tre insuffisant. C'est le cas ici par exemple, le problme tant dans une mthode crypto le correctif n'est pas simple, puisque induisant des soucis de compatibilit ce qui n'est pas tonnant.


Sauf que 90 jours est la rgle que Google s'impose  lui-mme.

Maintenant, ta rponse laisse supposer que Soft ne maitrise pas vraiment ses propres produits, et il est sur que, n'tant pas OpenSource, il ne peut attendre de secours ou d'aide de personne.

----------


## redcurve

> C'est dj sympa de leur part d'attendre 90J, ils font a "gratuitement" pour Microsoft
> 
> Microsoft devrait plutot leur donner une rcompense  chaque faille trouve.
> Il me semblait d'ailleurs qu'ils avaient un programme de ce type, non ?
> 
> Ils pourraient crer eux aussi une quipe charge de trouver les failles de leur propre OS


Ils ont une quipe qui s'occupe de a.

----------


## Zirak

> Ils ont une quipe qui s'occupe de a.


Oui nous tous, les utilisateurs  ::mrgreen::

----------


## imikado

> C'est clair android est une passoire, mme le store de google est vrol c'est dire.


Il faudrait argumenter la partie souligne (sinon c'est un troll), car mme sur le store windows phone on trouve des applications trs "louche" comme un faux chrome

----------


## Lutarez

C'est l'hpital qui se fout de la charit par ici...




> Attendre pendant combien de temps si 3 mois ne suffisent pas ? 6 mois ? 1 an ? 10 ans ?


1 mois, c'est crit dans l'article.




> Il y a effectivement URGENCE absolue pour la correction d'une faille.


Non, une faille vient avec une niveau de dangerosit. Mais si a se trouve, ils ont aussi peut-tre d'autres failles de scurit bien plus importantes  corriger que celle dcouverte par Google. Je doute que les ingnieurs scurit de Microsoft doivent attendre que le travail viennent des acteurs externes pour trouver des failles.




> Il semble que dans ces deux cas, Soft consacre plus d'nergie au futur OS qu' corriger les anciens. Rsultat : Google peut se faire le plaisir de leur botter le cul.


Il faudrait songer  lire l'article non ? Le correctif est prt, mais pose des problmes de compatibilit. C'est bien plus responsable de Microsoft d'accepter de repousser la publication du patch que de le sortir  la hte pour faire plaisir  Google, au dtriment des utilisateurs.

Ces actions de Google sont purement politiques, ils se contrefoutent de la scurit des utilisateurs. Mme pour 60% de leurs clients, ils ne font rien, alors pourquoi faire un geste pour les clients d'un concurrent ?
Chacun est libre de critiquer Microsoft, mais au moins EUX, corrigent les failles  ::roll:: 






> C'est dj sympa de leur part d'attendre 90J


Ce genre d'argument me fait doucement rigoler. En quoi c'est "sympa" pour une entreprise d'imposer  son concurrent de devoir respecter une deadline impose ? Google a simplement trouv une mthode pour foutre une pression politico-commercial  Microsoft, et je pense qu'on va voir encore beaucoup de cas similaires dans le futur. 

Soyons clair : Microsoft auraient du sortir ce patch en 3 mois. C'est sr. Mais la politique de Google concernant la divulgation des faille est la pire jamais invent : mettre en danger les utilisateurs pour descendre l'image d'un concurrent est tout simplement abject. Mais si vous voulez, allez-y, protgez donc Google ! Quand ils auront une autre cible que Microsoft, on en reparlera...

----------


## imikado

> 1 mois, c'est crit dans l'article..


1 mois ? dans ce cas ils devraient etre content: 90j > 1 mois  :;): 





> Je doute que les ingnieurs scurit de Microsoft doivent attendre que le travail viennent des acteurs externes pour trouver des failles..


Comme remont dans les posts prcdents: avant l'arrive de Google, Microsoft grait cela  sa faon
Je recite l'article que j'avais dj cit:



> Une dfense louable, mais qui vient peut-tre un peu tard. *Car Microsoft a une longue histoire de vulnrabilits quil a tard  corriger*, comme le rappelle Robert Graham, hacker et patron dErrata Security. Sur son blog, ce vieux briscard de la scurit informatique dcrit comment les vulnrabilits taient gres par lditeur de Windows il y a une dizaine dannes.  Microsoft dictait  lpoque la manire dont les vulnrabilits taient reportes. Les chercheurs qui dcouvraient de tels bugs devaient informer les diteurs en secret et leur donner tout le temps ncessaire pour les corriger. *Microsoft a parfois attendu des annes avant den corriger certains* et profitait du fait quil tait en mesure de blacklister des chercheurs pour les faire taire.  Visiblement, les temps ont chang


Vous voulez toujours dfendre Microsoft ?





> Ce genre d'argument me fait doucement rigoler. En quoi c'est "sympa" pour une entreprise d'imposer  son concurrent de devoir respecter une deadline impose ? Google a simplement trouv une mthode pour foutre une pression politico-commercial  Microsoft, et je pense qu'on va voir encore beaucoup de cas similaires dans le futur.


Une deadline impose par qui ? par Google lui-mme pour rappel  :;): 

Vous avez une carte du club Microsoft, ou des actions chez eux ? Personnellement, je suis autant client de microsoft, Apple et Google, et je rponds en tant que client et utilisateurs: ici une socit trouve des failles, et attends 90j avant de la dvoiler, l'autre mets du temps  corriger et se pleint de n'avoir pas 2jours de plus, voir ici deux semaines (prevu pour le patch de fevrier)
En tant que client et non en tant que fanboy: je donne ici raison  Google de mettre la pression  Microsoft pour qu'ils corrigent leurs produits payant !

Pour l'histoire de webview, c'est totalement HS ici, juste un sujet  troll auquel je ne rpondrais mme pas. (juste pour info, je suis sous blackberry)

----------


## Lutarez

> 1 mois ? dans ce cas ils devraient etre content: 90j > 1 mois


 1 mois pour la sortie du patch. Celui-ci existe dj, c'est pas comme si MS avait regard l'horloge tourne sans rien faire. Sur ce point, oui, Google est irresponsable, car il va mettre en danger tous les utilisateurs de Windows alors que le patch existe. Quelle genre de pression est-ce l ?



> Comme remont dans les posts prcdents: avant l'arrive de Google, Microsoft grait cela  sa faon 
>  Vous voulez toujours dfendre Microsoft ?


 Tu veux peut-tre qu'on parle des diffrents bugs/anomalies de *nix ? J'ai un bon lien pour a, crit par un pro-Unix en plus :
http://linuxfonts.narod.ru/why.linux...p.current.html
 Au final, la seule chose  retenir est la suivante : toutes les entreprises, sans exception, mette du temps  corriger des failles. Et c'est normal. Ah oui mais l, c'est Microsoft, donc faut cracher le maximum possible ... bref, comme d'habitude...



> Une deadline impose par qui ? par Google lui-mme pour rappel


 Je sais pas sur quoi tu travailles en ce moment, mais je t'impose d'avoir terminer dans 2 semaines, sinon tes clients seront pas contents. Pourquoi 2 semaines ? Parceque j'en ai envie !
 Les mthodes de travail de Google ne sont pas un standard de l'industrie. Depuis quand une entreprise doit suivre les mthodes des autres ? C'est du grand dlire.



> Vous avez une carte du club Microsoft, ou des actions chez eux ? Personnellement, je suis autant client de microsoft, Apple et Google, et je rponds en tant que client et utilisateurs: ici une socit trouve des failles, et attends 90j avant de la dvoiler, l'autre mets du temps  corriger et se pleint de n'avoir pas 2jours de plus, voir ici deux semaines (prevu pour le patch de fevrier)
>  En tant que client et non en tant que fanboy: je donne ici raison  Google de mettre la pression  Microsoft pour qu'ils corrigent leurs produits payant !


 Encore une fois, qu'une entreprise impose  une autre ses mthodes de travail est du dlire. Si Google veut vraiment faire a, ils n'ont qu' pousser l'industrie pour la constitution d'un comit qui serait charger de a. Mais c'est pas  un acteur isol de faire "justice" lui-mme.



> Pour l'histoire de webview, c'est totalement HS ici, juste un sujet  troll auquel je ne rpondrais mme pas. (juste pour info, je suis sous blackberry)


 Ah bon ? C'est par manque d'arguments que tu trouve a HS ? Parceque moi je trouve que c'est parfaitement dans le sujet : d'un ct, Google cherches les failles dans Windows pour discrditer Microsoft renforcer la scurit des utilisateurs, et de l'autre ils ne corrigent mme pas une faille majeure dans leur propre produit, faille qui touche pourtant 60% des utilisateurs d'Android !
 D'o LA question qui me vient en tte : pourquoi Google cherche-t-il des failles dans Windows sachant que :
Google n'utilise plus les produits MS depuis des annesqu'ils se contre foutent de la scurit des utilisateurs (sinon ils corrigeraient leur faille Android)

----------


## imikado

> 1 mois pour la sortie du patch. Celui-ci existe dj, c'est pas comme si MS avait regard l'horloge tourne sans rien faire. Sur ce point, oui, Google est irresponsable, car il va mettre en danger tous les utilisateurs de Windows alors que le patch existe. Quelle genre de pression est-ce l ?


La pression c'est l'histoire des 90j, si ils commencent  tre flexible pour 2 jours, pourquio pas attendre 1-2 semaines de plus,comme pour le dernier cas qui demande d'attendre le patch de fvrier




> Tu veux peut-tre qu'on parle des diffrents bugs/anomalies de *nix ? J'ai un bon lien pour a, crit par un pro-Unix en plus :
> http://linuxfonts.narod.ru/why.linux...p.current.html
>  Au final, la seule chose  retenir est la suivante : toutes les entreprises, sans exception, mette du temps  corriger des failles. Et c'est normal. Ah oui mais l, c'est Microsoft, donc faut cracher le maximum possible ... bref, comme d'habitude...


1. pourquoi chercher  dvier sur autre chose ? vous cherchez  troller ?
2. je le rappelle: je suis client et non fanboy, je critiquerai n'importe quel diteurs qui refuse de corriger ses failles surtout si elles sont connus




> Je sais pas sur quoi tu travailles en ce moment, mais je t'impose d'avoir terminer dans 2 semaines, sinon tes clients seront pas contents. Pourquoi 2 semaines ? Parceque j'en ai envie !
>  Les mthodes de travail de Google ne sont pas un standard de l'industrie. Depuis quand une entreprise doit suivre les mthodes des autres ? C'est du grand dlire.


Pas compris: on parle de dlai: Google dit je cr une quipe qui travaille  trouver des failles sur des logiciels et donne 60  90 jours  celui-ci pour corriger.
Ils pourraient trs bien dire: je trouve une faille, j'averti l'diteur puis je la publie dans les 5jours, l on pourrait dire qu'ils abusent  :;): 




> Encore une fois, qu'une entreprise impose  une autre ses mthodes de travail est du dlire. Si Google veut vraiment faire a, ils n'ont qu' pousser l'industrie pour la constitution d'un comit qui serait charger de a. Mais c'est pas  un acteur isol de faire "justice" lui-mme.


Dois-je rappeler que Google et Microsoft ne sont pas bons amis ? la faute  qui ?
- Microsoft qui fait des publicits ridiculisant les chromebooks
- Microsoft crant une boutique vendant des produits discrditant Google
- Microsoft demandant  certains constructeurs de payer pour utiliser Android
Je continue ?
Microsoft cherche des poux  Google depuis des annes dans l'indifrence gnrale.
Google  trouv un moyen subtil de leur rendre la monnaie de leur pice,  Microsoft de travailler  amliorer ses rapports avec ses partenaires/concurrents  :;): 




> Ah bon ? C'est par manque d'arguments que tu trouve a HS ? Parceque moi je trouve que c'est parfaitement dans le sujet : d'un ct, Google cherches les failles dans Windows pour discrditer Microsoft renforcer la scurit des utilisateurs, et de l'autre ils ne corrigent mme pas une faille majeure dans leur propre produit, faille qui touche pourtant 60% des utilisateurs d'Android !.


Non, mais je vais devoir rpondre  cet appel  troll apparement:
1. on Parle ici de Microsoft qui se plain de la divulgation d'une faille 2j trop top, on parle pas d'Android dans cette news
2. Android arrte le support scurit d'un composant li  la version 4.3 de l'oS qui date de 2012 pour pousser les constructeurs  diffuser les mises  jour gratuite de son OS afin de limiter la fragmentation
Mme si, comme vous je ne suis pas d'accord sur la forme, je comprends que le fond est de forcer les constructeurs  mettre  jour leur terminaux pour le plus grand bien des utilisateurs  :;): 

Pour rappel encore, Heartbleed a t trouv/divulgu par Google, et on tait bien content qu'il la divulgent pour que les quipes comptentes corrigent en un temps record cette faille qui touchait des millions de sites web.
Donc ici j'aurais pu raller que Google trouve des poux  GNU/Linux mais comme je l'ai dit plus faut: je suis client/utilisateur et non fanboy  :;): 
Tout le monde doit corriger ses failles, le mieux tant de les dcouvrir soi mme.

Aprs, certains socits proposent des rcompenses assez importantes pour que des personnes les trouvant leur communique de manire discrte  :;): 
Microsoft pourrait faire de mme et ainsi garantir la discrtion de ces informations  ::):

----------


## Lutarez

> 1. pourquoi chercher  dvier sur autre chose ? vous cherchez  troller ?


Je dvie pas, je remet les choses dans leur contexte : Microsoft et Google ont tous les deux des failles dans leurs produits, et aucun des deux n'est parfait quand il s'agit de corriger.




> 2. je le rappelle: je suis client et non fanboy, je critiquerai n'importe quel diteurs qui refuse de corriger ses failles surtout si elles sont


Contrairement  ce que vous pourriez penser, je suis aussi un client. Qu'il s'agisse de Microsoft, ou d'Apple, Oracle, Facebook, Amazon, ou je ne sais quelle autre socit, mon interrogation reste la mme.




> Pas compris: on parle de dlai: Google dit je cr une quipe qui travaille  trouver des failles sur des logiciels et donne 60  90 jours  celui-ci pour corriger.
> Ils pourraient trs bien dire: je trouve une faille, j'averti l'diteur puis je la publie dans les 5jours, l on pourrait dire qu'ils abusent


Ce n'est pas le dlai qui me pose problme, c'est la mthode. Corriger une faille, a se fait pas en claquant des doigts : il faut une quipe, du temps de dveloppement, des tests, le dploiement, etc. Bref, a s'invente pas. Du coup, comment dois ragir un diteur lorsqu'on lui annonce qu'il a 90 jours pour corriger une faille s'il n'a aucune quipe spcialise en scurit ?

Le seul reproche que je fais  ce dlai est qu'il inhibe tout change concert entre les parties au profit d'un calendrier.

Encore une fois, j'en reviens au mme point : qu'est-ce qui donne  Google l'autorit de publier  sa guise des failles ? Si demain je monte une entreprise qui essaye de casser le rseau de de l'arme sans les avertir, ils ne me remercieront pas, que je trouve des failles ou non.

Je ne dit pas forcment que Google  tort, mais simplement qu'il y a un problme dans l'industrie en gnral  ce niveau-l. Je prfrerai mille fois et de loin que cette action soit faite par un organisme que par une socit prive qui sera toujours libre d'employer cet outil pour lui faire dire ce qu'il veut.



> Dois-je rappeler que Google et Microsoft ne sont pas bons amis ? la faute  qui ?
>   - Microsoft qui fait des publicits ridiculisant les chromebooks
>   - Microsoft crant une boutique vendant des produits discrditant Google
>   - Microsoft demandant  certains constructeurs de payer pour utiliser Android
> Je continue ?
> Microsoft cherche des poux  Google depuis des annes dans l'indifrence gnrale.
> Google  trouv un moyen subtil de leur rendre la monnaie de leur pice,  Microsoft de travailler  amliorer ses rapports avec ses partenaires/concurrents


On en revient donc au fait que Google est une sainte entreprise  ::roll::   Je ne vais pas dfendre MS car ils sont assez grands pour le faire tout seul (et aussi car je t'ai dj rpondu en partie  ces arguments par le pass). De mme Google est assez grand pour prouver qu'ils peuvent aussi tre "evil".




> 2. Android arrte le support scurit d'un composant li  la version 4.3 de l'oS qui date de 2012 pour pousser les constructeurs  diffuser les mises  jour gratuite de son OS afin de limiter la fragmentation
> Mme si, comme vous je ne suis pas d'accord sur la forme, je comprends que le fond est de forcer les constructeurs  mettre  jour leur terminaux pour le plus grand bien des utilisateurs


On est d'accord, mais il ne faudrait pas oublier qui  introduit cette fragmentation. Que ce soit BBM, iOS ou WP (et sans doute FireFox OS aussi, mais je connait pas), tous ont un systme leur permettant de mettre  jour un mobile avec version, ou au moins de rinstaller une version officielle.

Android a eu un succs trs rapide, et Google n'a pas su revoir son systme de faon  limiter la fragmentation. Et dans un sens, a arrive tout le monde (sauf les consommateurs), alors pourquoi changer ? Cependant cela devient trs critiquable quand cette fragmentation devient une escuse pour ne pas corriger une faille. Surtout quand plus d'un utilisateur sur 2 est concern.




> Pour rappel encore, Heartbleed a t trouv/divulgu par Google, et on tait bien content qu'il la divulgent pour que les quipes comptentes corrigent en un temps record cette faille qui touchait des millions de sites web.
> Donc ici j'aurais pu raller que Google trouve des poux  GNU/Linux mais comme je l'ai dit plus faut: je suis client/utilisateur et non fanboy 
> Tout le monde doit corriger ses failles, le mieux tant de les dcouvrir soi mme.


Encore une fois, je critique pas le fait que Google cherche des failles, mais qu'il impose ses propres mthodes de travail aux autres.




> Aprs, certains socits proposent des rcompenses assez importantes pour que des personnes les trouvant leur communique de manire discrte 
> Microsoft pourrait faire de mme et ainsi garantir la discrtion de ces informations


Trs honntement, je me demande comment se passer avant qu'on offre justement ces rcompenses. Les failles existaient dj, et y avaient dj des gens qui les chercheaint. Et pourtant, on avait pas cette mentalit de publier un PoC  tour de bras...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...On en revient donc au fait que Google est une sainte entreprise   ...


Imikado n'a jamais dit a, au contraire. Il dit juste que c'est une rponse du berger   la bergre : Tu magresses en permanence => j'en ai autant  ton service.

----------


## Robwolx

Google, soft, tout a c'est bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet.
De toute manire quand il sagit de fric le gogo, (nous), ne compte que pour du beurre du moment qu'il paye.

----------


## GHetfield

Au moins il y a une concurrence. Ca a longtemps manque a Microsoft. Il faut reconnaitre que Google russit l ou  les autres (Linux,..) chouent depuis 30 ans.

----------


## GHetfield

> 2. je le rappelle: je suis client et non fanboy, je critiquerai n'importe quel diteurs qui refuse de corriger ses failles surtout si elles sont connus


oui Imikado.  ::mouarf::  ::aie::  on te crois. Et moi je suis contributeur au noyau linux  ::aie:: 

Pour taper su Microsoft t'es toujours l. Et quand les contres arguments te bloque tu crie au troll.

----------


## imikado

> Imikado n'a jamais dit a, au contraire. Il dit juste que c'est une rponse du berger   la bergre : Tu magresses en permanence => j'en ai autant  ton service.


Merci Pierre  :;): 

Je ne suis ni pour l'un ni pour l'autre.

Pour tre transparent: 
Au dpart j'tais sous Windows: comme beaucoup d'entre vous: form ds le plus jeune age  l'cole sur cet OS.
Mon pre a continuer en achetant un PC, j'ai donc baign dans l'univers windows jusqu' mes 18 ans.
Mais j'tais du de cet OS: lenteurs, malwares, virus... et je cherchais si l'herbe tait meilleur ailleurs.
J'ai eu l'occasion de tester  plusieurs reprises des solutions gratuites GNU/Linux comme Mandrake et redhat mais sans grand succs.
Puis j'ai travaill dans la publicit et j'ai dcouvert MacOs. Quelques conomies plus tard j'achetais mon premier Mac, puis j'ai converti mon frre galement du de Windows puis mon pre qui ne cessait de se chopper des c***neries sur son ordinateur.

Plus tard, j'ai eu besoin de plus de puissance pour faire de la 3D... et j'ai du acheter une tour: mais les tours Mac taient hors de prix, j'ai donc achet un PC, sous vista  l'poque et j'y ai installer une ubuntu, puis Mint...
Bref j'ai fini par donner mon mac  ma femme, me racheter un portable PC pour y installer GNU/Linux  :;): 

Je peux pas tre plus transparent: aujourd'hui j'utilise Windows au travail mais galement GNU/Linux tant sur nos serveurs qu'en machine virtuelle pour faire du dev web.
J'utilise donc au quotidien les deux, voir trois quand je dpanne ma femme sous Mac.

Et pour revenir  cette news: on a Microsoft qui propose un logiciel payant : Windows, qui ralle sur une entreprise qui lui donner 90jours pour corriger les failles qu'elle lui trouve sur son OS, et ceci gratuitement.
Donc soit: ils concluent un accord commercial avec Google, mais vu les relations qu'ils entretiennent (la faute  Microsoft), a va etre dur
Soit ils crent leur propre quipe pour trouver leurs failles
Soit ils paient une autre socit pour auditer le code des produits qu'ils vendent.

Pour information, travaillant dans la finance: on paie une socit pour qu'elle audite nos applications, rien d'absurde la dedans, et on a pas les memes finances que Microsoft.
Pour Google, j'utilise leur produits gratuits, je sais que ce ne sont pas des saints, c'est mon choix d'utiliser ce service gratuit  :;): 
Comme le souligne GTSLASH, euh GHetfield pardon (spcialise des multi comptes pour limiter son score ngatif), je tappe souvent sur Microsoft, c'est vrai: mais  qui la faute ?
Et pour contredire Mr Troll, sur la news d'ouverture rcente de .net je ne tappe pas dessus, je serai ravi que a amliore la situation de mono/monoDevelopp que j'utilise sous GNU/linux pour faire des applis multiplateforme  ::):

----------


## GHetfield

> je tappe souvent sur Microsoft, c'est vrai: mais  qui la faute ?


Il y a matire a taper autant voir plus sur le libre. (on parle d'Angular 2.0 ??? et du changement de cap ahurissant de cette solution libre ? Du Fork de Node JS ??? du Fork de Debian ??)

Je sais pas ce que Microsoft t'as fait pour que tu leur en veuille autant mais tu gagnerai plus a les suivre qu'a leur taper dessus tous le temp. Ils ne sont pas parfait (mais qui l'est ? certainement pas google ou oracle ou IBM et je ne te ferai pas loffense de citer Apple) mais il y a beaucoup de choses tres bonne a prendre dans ce qu'ils proposent.




> je serai ravi que a amliore la situation de mono/monoDevelopp


Je vois pas trop ou est l'avenir de Mono depuis l'ouverture de tous .Net. Faire des site Asp.Net + angularJS sous Linux c'est pour dans quelque mois. Voir moins.  Et tu poura meme les faire sous VS (qui est LE meilleur IDE sans aucun doute) et les dployer sur du NGinx. Pour des application bureau mono ne le propose pas et mono ne propose mme pas l'asynchrone. Donc des site .Net/angular sous Linux c'est pour tres bientot. Pas besoin de Mono. Attend VS 2015 et ce sera fait.

----------


## GHetfield

> Soit ils crent leur propre quipe pour trouver leurs failles


Si ca c'est pas du troll ..... 

La faille a ete dcouverte par Microsoft avant que Google ne la dcouvre. Mais vu que le patch posent encore des problmes de compatibilit ils ne l'ont pas encore sorti et n'ont donc pas communiquer dessus. Normal. Tu voulais quoi d'autre ? Qu'ils sortent un patch incompatible ? qu'ils disent eux mme publiquement a tous les hacker comment faire pour exploiter la faille ? 

Non , ta conclusion c'est que Microsoft n'a pas dquipe pour tester leur soft. bravo

Google aurait peut etre du auditer OpenSSL et bash c'est vraix. Pourtant c'est pas les testeurs qui manques dans le libre d'apres vous....

----------


## Robwolx

> Il y a matire a taper autant voir plus sur le libre.


Pourquoi taper sur le libre? Tu ne le paye pas! Libre  toi de ne pas l'utiliser.
Par contre soft tu repasse au bassinet tous les deux ans et l je considre que lorsque tu dbourse tu as droit  un service. 
Je crot que cette notion de service ces grosses botes l'ont totalement oubli.

----------


## GHetfield

> Pourquoi taper sur le libre? Tu ne le paye pas! Libre  toi de ne pas l'utiliser.


Je parle du libre professionnel.  Pas des truc gratuit qu'on peut tlcharger n'importe ou.




> Par contre soft tu repasse au bassinet tous les deux ans et l je considre que lorsque tu dbourse tu as droit  un service.


Le service tu l'as. Mais si tu pense avoir pour 150  un OS sans faille tu vas etre vite decu oui. ca c'est certain.

----------


## imikado

> Il y a matire a taper autant voir plus sur le libre. (on parle d'Angular 2.0 ??? et du changement de cap ahurissant de cette solution libre ? Du Fork de Node JS ??? du Fork de Debian ??)


On retrouve vraiment le troll ici
On parle de Microsoft qui se plaint de Google qui dnonce deux failles 2J ou 2 semaines trop tot, et vous venez parlez ici du libre ??
...




> Je sais pas ce que Microsoft t'as fait pour que tu leur en veuille autant mais tu gagnerai plus a les suivre qu'a leur taper dessus tous le temp. Ils ne sont pas parfait (mais qui l'est ? certainement pas google ou oracle ou IBM et je ne te ferai pas loffense de citer Apple) mais il y a beaucoup de choses tres bonne a prendre dans ce qu'ils proposent.


Vous lisez un peu l'actualit ?
Je vais citez ici quelques points qui me donnent une mauvaise image de Microsoft

L'affaire de l'open document, adoption d'un format "libre" de Microsoftla taxe Android et la manire dont Microsoft a oprl'attaque de Tomtoml'aventure silverlight concurrent de flash...
1. Le premier, si vous avez un peu suivi cette affaire, la commission europenne souhaitait stopper cette main mise de Microsoft sur les formats bureautique.
Elle a donc dcider de promouvoir l'utilisation d'un format bureautique libre et ouvert.
A l'poque, forcment, tout le monde a pens: chouette on va avoir Office, LibreOffice/OpenOffice and co qui utiliseront le mme format standard.
C'tait sans compter Microsoft qui a fait des pieds et des mains pour imposer son format: pour rappel, jusqu' la veille du vote, les ds taient jets, Microsoft perdait: le lendemain, bizarrement certains opposant ont chang leur votes, d'autres se sont abstenus...
C'est pour moi une dfaite pour l'introprabilit...
Plus de dtails ici: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Office_Open_XML
Pour rappel, 



> Cette dcision a entrain le fait historique d'une remise en cause affiche de la confiance porte  l'organisme de normalisation ISO de la part de six pays (Brsil, Afrique du Sud, Venezuela, quateur, Cuba et Paraguay) dans un communiqu conjoint o l'on peut lire notamment :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Il nous apparat clairement maintenant que nous allons devoir, quoiqu' contre-cur, r-valuer notre apprciation de l'ISO/IEC, en particulier en ce qui concerne sa pertinence vis--vis des diffrentes structures d'interoprabilit de nos gouvernements nationaux29.


2. Le fait d'etre aller voir constructeur par constructeur pour les menacs de poursuite judiciaire pour grapiller de l'argent a et l au lieu d'intenter publiquement un procs contre Android...
Aujourd'hui Microsoft finance le developpement de son OS mobile par , ce qu'a qualifi Google d'extorsion...
Les constructeurs prfrent payer Microsoft pour ne pas utiliser son OS...

3. Si vous avez suivi  l'poque, Microsoft reprochait  Tomtom, quipant ses GPS d'un OS GNU/Linux customis pour accueillir son OS d'enfreindre des brevets
A l'poque, la communaut GNU/Linux s'indigne et somme Microsoft de montrer/prouver ses dires, GNU/Linux tant opensource...
Rien  dire, Microsoft remballe ses menaces, mais un accord financi est sign de mmoire

4. Avant cette annonce, on avait flash qui tait mutltiplateforme et permettait  tout le monde de voir ses vidos, jeux... puis Microsoft se lance dans la course en disant: on propose un concurrent de flash qui sera lui aussi multiplateforme (cf implmentation libre mono, moonlight ...)
Rsultat des courses, certaines socits lui font confiance et on se retrouvera incapable de voir les JO sur les sites france televisions sous GNU/Linux  ::(: 
Entre autre car d'autres sous windows et macs eurent les memes soucis 



> Pour ces utilisateurs, la claque est dautant plus importante que France Tlvision utilise Silverlight de Microsoft depuis un long moment dj. Or cette technologie, aussi performante soit-elle, notamment par rapport  Flash dAdobe, ne fonctionne pas forcment partout.
> 
> Que ce soit en fonction du systme dexploitation, du processeur ou encore du navigateur, les critres pour utiliser Silverlight sont nombreux. Mme sous Windows (XP), tout nest pas rose, comme vous pouvez le voir via la capture ci-dessous (avec Opera).



Comme vous pouvez le voir, je cite des faits d'actualit qui m'on fait bondir, certains m'embetant dans mon quotidien (format bureautique, silverlight)
C'est assez argument  votre gout GSLASH/GHetfield ?


Note: depuis l'arriv du nouveau chef et le fameux "We love linux" j'attends avec impatience de voir ce que a donne: les faits en plus des mots  ::): 
J'attends donc de voir mes applications dveloppes sous GNU/LInux via monoDevelopp fonctionner nativement sous windows  :;): 
Et inversement : dev .net sous windows fonctionner sous GNU/Linux via mono  ::): 
Mon avis peut voluer dans le bon sens, et les rcentes annonces de dotNet peuvent y contribuer  ::): 

Je ne suis pas un extremiste du libre: j'ai une Microsoft Xbox, un blackberry et j'utilise les services gratuit de Google et de Microsoft Skype  ::):

----------


## GHetfield

On pourrait retourner tous ces arguments a n'importe quelle autre socit informatique. Apple, Google, Oracle ou autre. Et mme au libre. Tu pense tre au pays des bisous-nours et au lieu de faire ton mtier qui est de t'adapter tu tape et critique le leader qui est Microsoft et tu te plein certainement a longueur de journe. C'est bien dommage.

----------


## Robwolx

> Je parle du libre professionnel.  Pas des truc gratuit qu'on peut tlcharger n'importe ou.
> 
> 
> 
> Le service tu l'as. Mais si tu pense avoir pour 150  un OS sans faille tu vas etre vite decu oui. ca c'est certain.


C'est quoi le libre professionnel? !!! Quelque chose m'a probablement chapp. Mais si tu le compare  un OS  150 c'est beaucoup moins bien que ce que j'ai.

----------


## GHetfield

> J'attends donc de voir mes applications dveloppes sous GNU/LInux via monoDevelopp fonctionner nativement sous windows
> Et inversement : dev .net sous windows fonctionner sous GNU/Linux via mono


Renseigne tois car mono ne t'aidra plus longtemp dans aucun des 2 cas.

----------


## GHetfield

> C'est quoi le libre professionnel? !!! Quelque chose m'a probablement chapp


je suis d'accord avec tois. Il y a meme un gros truc qui t'as echapp.

----------


## imikado

> On pourrait retourner tous ces arguments a n'importe quelle autre socit informatique. Apple, Google, Oracle ou autre. Et mme au libre. Tu pense tre au pays des bisous-nours et au lieu de faire ton mtier qui est de t'adapter tu tape et critique le leader qui est Microsoft et tu te plein certainement a longueur de journe. C'est bien dommage.


J'ai fait l'effort d'argumenter et dtailler mon antipathie pour Microsoft, le minimum serait de faire de mme au lieu de dire "tous pourri" et citer 3, 4 noms de l'iformatique  ::(: 
En quoi, Google, Apple et Oracle et socits du libre on fait des choses m'embettant dans mon quotidien de linuxien ?

Et en quoi ils vous ont embet vous ? dtaillez et argumentez 

Et non, je ne vis pas dans le monde de bisounours, au contraire je lis les news informatique et suit conscient des coups bas que font certaines entreprises, la preuve  :;): 
C'est vous qui avez une vision anglique de Microsoft, personnellement, ils m'ont du et j'ai choisi d'utiliser autre chose  ::):

----------


## imikado

> Renseigne tois car mono ne t'aidra plus longtemp dans aucun des 2 cas.


Justement de ce que j'ai lu, soit Mono va integrer le code source "libr" de dotNet au fur et  mesure qu'il arrivera, soit le projet s'eteindra au profilt d'un dotNet "complet" multiplateforme
Mais actuellement deux choses restent en suspend: la librairie graphique: j'utilise gtk# et l'IDE: j'utilise monoDevelopp
Si Microsoft va jusqu'au bout de qu'il a annonc, je pourrais bientot utiliser gratuitement (comme monoDevelopp) visualstudio sous GNU/Linux pour developper des applications multi-plateforme  ::): 

Et l, on aura un vrai concurrent  java  ::):

----------


## GHetfield

> soit Mono va integrer le code source "libr" de dotNet au fur et  mesure qu'il arrivera, soit le projet s'eteindra au profilt d'un dotNet "complet" multiplateforme


COmme le code .net vas etre completement libere (a terme WPF aussi apparement) tous le monde pourra faire son Fork du .Net. Et la vient Xamarin qui est fortement 'sponsoris" pas Microsoft. Et beaucoup pense meme que ce sera rachete pas Microsoft pour le multi-platforme mobile/universal app. 

Donc pense tu vraiment que Mono arrivera a concurrencer le couple Microsoft/Xamarin ? Je pense pas. Mono a sa propre implementation de .Net et son propre compilateur. Ce n'est donc pas le .Net. Microsoft rend non seulement le code source de .net libre mais aussi le runtime, le compilateur et le reste. Pourquoi alors utiliser une implmentation externe (mono) quand on peut avoir l'original ?  




> J'ai fait l'effort d'argumenter et dtailler mon antipathie pour Microsoft, le minimum serait de faire de mme au lieu de dire "tous pourri" et citer 3, 4 noms de l'informatique


Justement je n'ai de l'antipathie pour aucune de ces societ. Ce que fait Apple ou RedHat c'est pas trop mon problemes. C'est des societ commercial pas des ASBL. J'ai fais le choix de suivre l'ecosysteme Microsoft et j'en suis tres tres satisfait et ca me fait gagner pas mal d'argent tres facilement. Et ca risque encore de s'amelior avec W10. Je jette de temp en temp un regard vers d'autre techno mais rien que le fait de devoir dire non a Visual Studio me freine. Il est clair qu'il n'y a pas de vraix concurence a VS sur le march.

C'est vraix que j'ai raler sec su Microsoft avec l'abandon de Silverlight. Mais comme on dit, quand une fenetre se ferme c'est une porte qui s'ouvre et ca m'a permis de me mettre au Web 'traditionnel' (Angular, WebApi, TypeScript) et j'en suis ravi car finalement c'est beaucoup mieux que Silverlight du point de vue performance, portabilit,...



Tes arguments sont plus philosophique que technique. Ca doit egalement etre pour cela que t'es fan du libre et que tu dois autant critique Microsoft.  :;):

----------


## GHetfield

> Et l, on aura un vrai concurrent  java


Faudrait deja que Java ait un quivalent valable a Visual Studio.....

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Faudrait deja que Java ait un quivalent valable a Visual Studio.....


T'en n'as pas marre de raconter des neries ?  ::aie::

----------


## GHetfield

> T'en n'as pas marre de raconter des neries ?


Si pour tois c'est des anneries c'est ton probleme pas le mien...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Si pour tois c'est des anneries c'est ton probleme pas le mien...


D'abord, c'est pas tois, mais *toi*. 

De toute faon, ni Java ni Visual Studio n'ont quelque rapport que ce soit avec une faille de Windows 8.1 dcouverte par Google et annonce  tout le monde aprs 90 jours ! Quel rapport  avec le libre ? Quel lien avec Linux ? Pourquoi  est-ce que tu nous gavent avec ce HS et ce Troll.

Si Soft n'est pas content, il n'a qu' intenter un procs  Google. Et si il ne le fait pas, c'est qu'il doit se sentir bien morveux sur ce coup l.

Maintenant, si il arrtait de s'en prendre  Google  tout bout de champs, il aurait peut-tre moins de rponses dsagrables pour lui. Dans tous les cas, le monde OpenSource n'a rien  voir dans cette affaire.

----------


## GHetfield

> Dans tous les cas, le monde OpenSource n'a rien  voir dans cette affaire.


C'est pas moiS qui ai lance le sujet de l'OpenSource mais la personne qui a pretendu que dans l'OpenSource ils n'ont pas besoin de 90j pour corriger une faille. Donc je repond c'est tous. Maintenant t'es pas obliger de lire...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Maintenant t'es pas obliger de lire...


Malheureusement, on est bien obligs de lire les dlires de certains si on veux suivre srieusement un sujet. On en est dj  deux page de pollution depuis que t'as lanc ton Troll. 

D'o ma question "*T'en n'as pas marre de raconter des neries ?*"

----------


## GHetfield

> D'o ma question "T'en n'as pas marre de raconter des neries ?"


Je te rpondrai la mme choses qu'avant. Si pour tois c'est des annerie et que t'es pas du meme  avis c'est tois que ca regarde. Il fait cris null part qu'on doit etre un anti-microsoft pour poster ici. De plus j'ai vu quelque post d'autre personne qui allait dans mon sens.

----------


## imikado

> C'est pas moiS qui ai lance le sujet de l'OpenSource mais la personne qui a pretendu que dans l'OpenSource ils n'ont pas besoin de 90j pour corriger une faille. Donc je repond c'est tous. Maintenant t'es pas obliger de lire...


Pouvez vous citer le post en question ?

----------


## imikado

> COmme le code .net vas etre completement libere (a terme WPF aussi apparement) tous le monde pourra faire son Fork du .Net. Et la vient Xamarin qui est fortement 'sponsoris" pas Microsoft. Et beaucoup pense meme que ce sera rachete pas Microsoft pour le multi-platforme mobile/universal app. 
> 
> Donc pense tu vraiment que Mono arrivera a concurrencer le couple Microsoft/Xamarin ? Je pense pas. Mono a sa propre implementation de .Net et son propre compilateur. Ce n'est donc pas le .Net. Microsoft rend non seulement le code source de .net libre mais aussi le runtime, le compilateur et le reste. Pourquoi alors utiliser une implmentation externe (mono) quand on peut avoir l'original ?


De ce que je peux lire sur le blog de Mr Mono



> Like we did in the past with .NET code that Microsoft open sourced, and like we did with Roslyn, we are going to be integrating this code into Mono and Xamarin's products.


Et



> With the Mono project, we have spent 14 years working on open source .NET. Having Microsoft release .NET and issue a patent covenant will ensure that we can all cooperate and build a more vibrant, richer, and larger .NET community.


Donc je laisse l'quipe de Mono mener sa barque  :;): 





> Justement je n'ai de l'antipathie pour aucune de ces societ. Ce que fait Apple ou RedHat c'est pas trop mon problemes. C'est des societ commercial pas des ASBL.


Ca contredit juste ce que vous avez dit prcdement: je vous cite:



> On pourrait retourner tous ces arguments a n'importe quelle autre socit informatique. Apple, Google, Oracle ou autre. Et mme au libre.


Donc allez y, dvelopper mes 4-5 arguments appliqus  Apple, Google Oracle...  ::): 
Il faut assumer ce que l'on crit.




> C'est vraix que j'ai raler sec su Microsoft avec l'abandon de Silverlight. Mais comme on dit, quand une fenetre se ferme c'est une porte qui s'ouvre et ca m'a permis de me mettre au Web 'traditionnel' (Angular, WebApi, TypeScript) et j'en suis ravi car finalement c'est beaucoup mieux que Silverlight du point de vue performance, portabilit,...


Donc mme vous, vous comprenez que je ne suis pas content pour Silverlight. Et malheureusement on se coltine les effets ngatifs de cette fausse bonne ide encore aujourd'hui: il y a encore des sites qui utilisent cette technologie peu compatible et non multiplateforme (contrairement aux promesses de Microsoft)
Donc sur au moins un point vous comprenez l'objet de mon antipathie.




> Tes arguments sont plus philosophique que technique. Ca doit egalement etre pour cela que t'es fan du libre et que tu dois autant critique Microsoft.


Vous etes serieux ? silverlight, l'interoprabilit des formats et les contraintes que a me posent aujourd'hui...  tout cela c'est philosophique pour vous ??

----------


## GHetfield

> Vous etes serieux ? silverlight, l'interoprabilit des formats et les contraintes que a me posent aujourd'hui... tout cela c'est philosophique pour vous ??


oui car techniquement il y a des alternative et des solutions a tous. Faut savoir s'adapter c'est tous.




> Donc je laisse l'quipe de Mono mener sa barque


Perso je prefere l'original a une implmentation externe. Que ton choix ne se porte pas la dessus montre bien que tu n'est pas objectif et que c'est uniquement car tu est contre Microsoft.




> Ca contredit juste ce que vous avez dit prcdement:


Non ce sont tous des societe commerciale. Donc si ils se tapent dessus c'est normal. C'est comme ca que ca fonctionne. Surtous au US.




> Donc mme vous, vous comprenez que je ne suis pas content pour Silverlight. Et malheureusement on se coltine les effets ngatifs de cette fausse bonne ide encore aujourd'hui: il y a encore des sites qui utilisent cette technologie peu compatible et non multiplateforme (contrairement aux promesses de Microsoft)
> Donc sur au moins un point vous comprenez l'objet de mon antipathie.


1. Comme dis l'abandon de Silverlight a apporter d'autres choses meilleurs. Donc c'est une bonne evolution. Faut savoir s'adapter c'est tous. C'est un metier.

2. Sous IE on a encore plusieurs site Silverlight qui fonctionne sans probleme. SI chrome ou Firefox ne supporte plus Silverlight c'est pas la faute a Microsoft.  Et le probleme de compatibilit fais partie du web. Angular 1.3 par exemple n'est pas compatible IE8. Chaque Framework a ses compatibilit et vous changerez pas ca. Il faut faire avec et s'adapter encore une fois. C'est ca le Web. Si tu ne veus pas de probleme de compatibilit fais du desktop.




> Donc allez y, dvelopper mes 4-5 arguments appliqus  Apple, Google Oracle...
> Il faut assumer ce que l'on crit.



Tu lis les news donc tu dois savoir. A moin que tu fais expres. De tete Apple a eu des probleme lors de l'upgrade de son dernier OS mobile. Leur system de geolocalisation/cartes, La perte de Wifi,.....

Google avec son Angular 2.0 qui demende de tous re-aprendre (Ca rapelle Silverlight non ?)

Oracle avec des bug dans la JVM qui tardait a etre regler que meme firefox dconseillait d'activer java.

OpenSSL, Bash,....

Et j'en passe et des meilleurs


C'est partous pareil. Microsoft ou autres il y a des failles et des dfaillances partous. Il faut s'adapter et ne pas etre fermer c'est tous. Encore une fois c'est un metier.

----------


## imikado

> oui car techniquement il y a des alternative et des solutions a tous. Faut savoir s'adapter c'est tous.


C'est de la mauvaise foi ou de l'incomprehension ?
Je vous dis que je (+ d'autres) subissont cette fausse bonne ide de silverlight qui rend des sites incomatibles avec nos plateformes depuis son lancement, et vous me parlez d'alternative ??
Vous lisez les liens que je mets ?  l'poque des JO, france tlvision, qui je le rappelle est financ en partie par notre redevance TV (c'est un service publique) avait choisit de croire en Microsoft qui proposait soi-disant un plugin qui comme flash etait pleinement compatible et multiplateforme.
Ce qui s'averra etre faux: sous GNU/Linux, mac et mme sous windows beaucoup rencontrait des problmes...
Donc en tant qu'utilisateur j'ai pour silverlight une raison de ne pas les apprcier.




> Perso je prefere l'original a une implmentation externe. Que ton choix ne se porte pas la dessus montre bien que tu n'est pas objectif et que c'est uniquement car tu est contre Microsoft.


??
Si je peux avoir un visualstudio gratuit sous GNU/LInux je l'utiliserai  :;): 
Je ne suis pas un fanboy ou hateboy, juste un utilisateur qui lit les news/presse informatique
J'ai actuellement des raisons de ne pas les apprcier: je les ai cit, mais si ils font des choses bien comme porter eux-mme dotNet sur GNU/Linux + proposer gratuitement visualstudio sur ma plateforme je dirais oui et je l'utiliserai  :;): 

Je l'ai dit je ne suis pas un extremiste du libre  :;): 




> Non ce sont tous des societe commerciale. Donc si ils se tapent dessus c'est normal. C'est comme ca que ca fonctionne. Surtous au US.


oui et ?




> 1. Comme dis l'abandon de Silverlight a apporter d'autres choses meilleurs. Donc c'est une bonne evolution. Faut savoir s'adapter c'est tous. C'est un metier.
> .


Vous avez des oeillres ? Silverlight, on se le coltine encore aujourd'hui sur certains sites qui ont dcid de l'utiliser  l'poque et ont donc fait confiance  Microsoft et investi temps et argent pour developper leur plateforme. Ceci tant ils laissent leur service utilisant cette technologie pour le plus grand plaisir des nombreuses personnes ne pouvant y accder  ::(: 





> 2. Sous IE on a encore plusieurs site Silverlight qui fonctionne sans probleme. SI chrome ou Firefox ne supporte plus Silverlight c'est pas la faute a Microsoft.


Je rappelle que silverlight devait concurrencer flash en tant un plugin multiplateforme ? a inclut multi navigateur et multi OS,non ?




> Et le probleme de compatibilit fais partie du web. Angular 1.3 par exemple n'est pas compatible IE8. Chaque Framework a ses compatibilit et vous changerez pas ca. Il faut faire avec et s'adapter encore une fois. C'est ca le Web. Si tu ne veus pas de probleme de compatibilit fais du desktop.


? 
on parle des utilisateurs pas des dveloppeurs  :;): 





> Tu lis les news donc tu dois savoir. A moin que tu fais expres. De tete Apple a eu des probleme lors de l'upgrade de son dernier OS mobile. Leur system de geolocalisation/cartes, La perte de Wifi,.....
> 
> Google avec son Angular 2.0 qui demende de tous re-aprendre (Ca rapelle Silverlight non ?)
> 
> Oracle avec des bug dans la JVM qui tardait a etre regler que meme firefox dconseillait d'activer java.
> 
> OpenSSL, Bash,....
> 
> Et j'en passe et des meilleurs.


Et ceci est cens rpondre  mes points ?
Pour Apple a embete ses clients, ce n'est pas mon cas, mais si j'tais client j'aurais ral, idem pour la golocalisation/carte + wifi  :;): 
Pour Google et Angular, en tant qu'utilisateur, en quoi cela me concerne ?
Pour Oracle et java, sous GNU/Linux nous avons un projet opensource, donc je ne suis pas touch par leur soucis  :;): 
Openssl, bash ? des failles oui, corrigs depuis  :;): 
Vous noterez que je n'ai pas ral sur Google  l'poque qui avait annonc la faille, c'est bien logique de ma part: c'est bien que des socits trouvent des failles et en informe les responsables pour qu'ils les corrigent  ::): 

Donc vous n'avez toujours pas rpondu  mes points: soit disant je devrais avoir de l'antipathie envers d'autres socit que Microsoft: Apple Google et Oracle...

----------


## GHetfield

> Je rappelle que silverlight devait concurrencer flash en tant un plugin multiplateforme ? a inclut multi navigateur et multi OS,non ?


Quand Microsoft a-t-il garanti la compatibilit de Silverlight pour les prochaine version de chrome ou firefox ?? Si tu as cru ca t'as ete tres naif.

Nous avons encore des sites sous Silverlight sans aucun problemes. Mais par exemple OpenErp ne fournis pas de support avec IE. Et ca c'est bien un probleme utilisateur et pas developpeur.

Mais le job d'un dveloppeur est de trouver des solutions pour les utilisateurs. Donc c'est bien les techno utilise par les dveloppeurs qui sont a la base.




> je devrais avoir de l'antipathie envers d'autres socit que Microsoft: Apple Google et Oracle...


Peut etre l'espionage et le tracking fais par Google et Apple qui sont ceux qui en font le plus ??


C'est partous pareil. Tu fais une fixation sur Microsoft c'est tous.

----------


## imikado

> Quand Microsoft a-t-il garanti la compatibilit de Silverlight pour les prochaine version de chrome ou firefox ?? Si tu as cru ca t'as ete tres naif.


1. Vous souvenez-vous qu'ils voulaient concurrencer Adoble Flash ? qui lui tourne sous Windows, Mac et GNU/Linux sur tous les navigateurs ?
2. ils anoncent clairement sur leur site:


Il n'y a pas marqu "ce plugin ne fonctionne QUE sous Windows, avec le navigateur IE.XX, non ?

De plus, je rappelle juste qu' l'poque de son lancement, ils se positionnaient clairement comme un concurrent de flash, a aussi vous l'oubliez ?



> Lditeur de Redmond prsente son alternative  la solution danimation dAdobe, trs rpandue. Baptise Silverlight, elle met laccent sur la vido, dans le but de dtrner Flash sur des plates-formes communautaires telles que YouTube ou MySpace.


Et  l'poque pour rester sur cette promesse commerciale, on pouvait lire:



> L'diteur amricain va collaborer avec Novell afin dadapter Silverlight, sa technologie web concurrente de Flash dadobe, pour les systmes Linux. Elle prendra alors lappellation Moonlight.





> Nous avons encore des sites sous Silverlight sans aucun problemes. Mais par exemple OpenErp ne fournis pas de support avec IE. Et ca c'est bien un probleme utilisateur et pas developpeur.


Donc je peux aller voir le site en question ? je pourrais l'afficher sans problme sur mon navigateur ?
Je ne connais pas openErp et ce n'est pas une technologie m'embetant ou embettant les utilisateurs grand public  :;): 




> Peut etre l'espionage et le tracking fais par Google et Apple qui sont ceux qui en font le plus ??


Je le rappelle: je n'utilise pas de produits Apple  :;): 
Pour Google, je suis libre d'utiliser ou non leurs produits en connaissance de cause: si je ne suis pas content je ne les utiliserait pas  :;): 
Pour rappel, c'est Microsoft qui s'est permis de lire, rechercher dans les mails "hotmail" d'un de ses employs, mais l, a ne vous drange pas  ::): 




> C'est partous pareil. Tu fais une fixation sur Microsoft c'est tous.


La news parle ici de Microsoft, ce n'est pas une fixation mais une raction  la news, par contre vous et le libre, a c'est une fixation  ::):

----------


## GHetfield

http://www.microsoft.com/getsilverli...l/Default.aspx

Voici la liste de compatibilit. J'ai jamais vu de document de Microsoft garantissant compatibilit Linux (encore faudrait-il savoir de quel version on parlerait) du plus vu la tres tres faible part de marche des desktop Linux je pense pas que c'est la priorit pour eux et ce ne le serait pas pour moi non plus si j'etai a leur place.



http://go.microsoft.com/?linkid=9832707

Et dans le lien suivant il garantisse la compatibilit (comme dans le lien precedent donc pas sous linux)

Il fournissent aussi des recommandation pour la migration. Ca date de 2013 et garantissent donc jusqu'en 2023. 

Les vraix source d'info sur les produit Microsoft se trouvent chez Microsoft. Pas autre part. Si tu trouve une source Microsoft garantissant la compatibilit sous Linux je serai bien obliger de te donner raison. Mais je n'en n'ai jamais vue et je pense que tu t'es tromp lors de l'analyse de tes applications. Si tu ciblais des os Linux en tous cas..

----------


## GHetfield

> Pour rappel, c'est Microsoft qui s'est permis de lire, rechercher dans les mails "hotmail" d'un de ses employs, mais l, a ne vous drange pas


C'est interne a Microsoft et j'en ai effectivement rien a faire de ca. C'est pas mon problme. Par contre Gmail lis tous tes mail.

On parle des usines Apple en chine ? Et des enfant ?

Ah non t'es pas client Apple. Bin ne soit pas client Microsoft alors et arrte de te plaindre.

----------


## GHetfield

> Il n'y a pas marqu "ce plugin ne fonctionne QUE sous Windows, avec le navigateur IE.XX, non ?


Il est ou le mensonge ? Ca Fonctionne sous Mac et Windows. Donc different OS. Ca fonctionne sous FireFox et CHrome. C'est pas la faute a Microsoft si Firefox et chrome on abandonn le support Silverlight. Si Microsoft pouvait obliger Google a faire certain choix ca se saurait. T'as vraiment cru ca ??? D'ailleurs nos sites fonctionne toujours au moins sur FireFox. Chrome on n'as jamais teste

----------


## GHetfield

Et si tu pense a Moonlight c'est l'implementation Silverlight de Mono. Et a ce que je sache Mono c'est pas Microsoft.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Ah non t'es pas client Apple. Bin ne soit pas client Microsoft alors et arrte de te plaindre.


Dcidment, soit tu ne sais pas lire, soit tu comprends tout de travers.
Il ne se plaint pas de Apple : *Parce qu'il n'est pas client*. Si il l'tait il n'hsiterait pas  s'en plaindreIl se plait de Soft : *Parce qu'il est client*. Si il ne l'tait pas, il ne serait probablement pas venu sur ce fil. Mais ayant investit dans des produits de cet diteur, il a naturellement son mot  dire.Il ne s'est pas plaint non plus quand Google a rvl des failles dans GNU/Linux, car ces failles ont t rsolues rapidement par la communaut.
Et c'est exactement pareil pour moi ... car je ne suis client ni de Oracle, ni de Apple, et en plus, je ne suis pas client de Google. Mais, en tant que client de Soft, j'attends de lui un service  la hauteur des tarifs qu'il pratique pour des particuliers comme moi. La correction prioritaire des failles me semble une attente lgitime pour les clients. 

Il n'y a pas de raison pour qu'il mette plus de temps  corriger ses failles que les autres. Et si je veux bien admettre que Windows est complexe et qu'une faille ne soit pas facile  corriger, et bien, c'est exactement la mme chose sous Androd, MacOSX ou Linux.

----------


## kolodz

> Il est ou le mensonge ? Ca Fonctionne sous Mac et Windows. Donc different OS. Ca fonctionne sous FireFox et CHrome. C'est pas la faute a Microsoft si Firefox et chrome on abandonn le support Silverlight. Si Microsoft pouvait obliger Google a faire certain choix ca se saurait. T'as vraiment cru ca ??? D'ailleurs nos sites fonctionne toujours au moins sur FireFox. Chrome on n'as jamais teste


Hors sujet :
Pour rappel, c'est Adobe qui est en charge du plug-in Flash pour Firefox. D'ailleurs, c'est sur leur site que je vais faire les mises  jours et non chez Mozilla.

Donc, jeter la faute sur le navigateur pour Silverlight me semble un peu facile, sachant que loutil que Silverlight concurrence(ait ?) prends en charge cette intgration.

--- Fin du HS ---

Pour les failles de scurits, quand Microsoft annonce "C'tait dans le prochain patch", il y normment de boite qui annonce a quand une faille est rvl au publique.

D'ailleurs pour l'un de mes sujets de blog, je suis tomb sur ce blog :
http://www.ifc0nfig.com
Et en particulier : Moonpig vulnerability qui est une "discosure" responsable. La faille en question a un an et demi.
Le blog en question a publi plusieurs "discosure",  lire donc.

Sans approuv  100% le comportement de Google dans ces cas. Le fait est qu'il est encore souvent ncessaire de rendre une faille publique pour que celle-ci soit trait.

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## Zirak

Je ne sais mme pas pourquoi vous vous acharnez  rpondre  l'autre troll qui transpire la mauvaise foi par tous les pores de sa peau (et qui en plus, troll comme un lve de CP crivant un sms) ??

Microsoft pourrait sacrifier des enfants en l'honneur de Bill Gates, qu'il leur lancerait encore des fleurs...

Il est tellement de mauvaise foi, que mme quand Microsoft fait de la merde (comme toutes les botes, a leur arrive), il arrive  nous dire que finalement c'tait une bonne chose.

Oui aucune socit n'est parfaite, que cela soit Microsoft, Apple, Google ou autres, maintenant, la news parle d'un problme chez Microsoft, pas des autres.

Si tu veux dire du mal des autres aussi GHetfield, pour que cela soit plus "quitable", va troll directement les news qui parlent des problmes rencontrs chez les concurrents.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Pour en rajouter une couche,  titre personnel, je ne critique que ceux que j'ai (et qui font souvent partie de mes prfrs).

Pour faire un HS total mais explicatif : En matire de photo numrique, je suis FAN de Pentax (90%  de mon matriel photo est Pentax). Alors ?
Je critique rgulirement Pentax  chaque fois que je ne suis pas d'accord avec leurs choix, leurs produit, leurs stratgies etc...Je me fais rgulirement critiquer  ce sujet sur les Forums Pentax  cause de a.Mais ... je ne critique JAMAIS ni Canon, ni Nikon, ni Sony etc... Pour la simple et unique raison que je n'ai rien  foutre de leurs produits.En rsum, je critique ceux que j'aime bien ... dans l'espoir que ces critiques soient entendues ... et suivies de corrections.

Ne dire que du bien de Soft est l'assurance qu'ils ne feront absolument rien pour amliorer les choses. Les critiquer est une petite chance que (si on est suffisamment nombreux) ils fassent des efforts pour corriger leurs erreurs. La critique constructive des clients est la plus efficace qui soit.

Pour en revenir au HS photo, a fait un bout de temps que je n'ai pas renouvel mon matriel (2008 pour tre prcis), car j'attends quelque chose de prcis qui n'arrive pas. Pour Soft, c'est exactement pareil, je suis toujours sous XP ... et j'attends quelque chose de vraiment convaincant (sachant que j'ai loup Windows 7 pour des btes questions de finances pour le moins dlicates). 

En conclusion  l'adresse de "*GHetfield*" : Je ne critique pas Soft parce que je suis Libriste ou dieux sait quoi d'autre, mais parce que je suis "*CLIENT SOFT*" et que ds que j'aurais ce que j'attends, je rachterais chez eux. En attendant, je me rserve le droit de les critiquer si ce qu'ils font ne me convient pas.

----------


## Haseo86

Juste un pisode de plus dans la bataille d'hypocrisie et de qui-a-la-plus-grosse entre les "gants" de l'IT. 

Ridicule.

----------


## Traroth2

> 1 mois pour la sortie du patch. Celui-ci existe dj, c'est pas comme si MS avait regard l'horloge tourne sans rien faire. Sur ce point, oui, Google est irresponsable, car il va mettre en danger tous les utilisateurs de Windows alors que le patch existe. Quelle genre de pression est-ce l ?


En fait, c'est Microsoft qui met en danger ses utilisateurs en ne corrigeant pas suffisamment rapidement les failles. Il est parfaitement possible que celle-ci soit dj exploit. Les pirates ont la fcheuse tendance  ne pas publier un communiqu quand ils dveloppent un malware exploitant une faille.

C'est pour cette raison que je comprends parfaitement que Google impose un dlai maximum avant de publier la faille quoi qu'il arrive. Microsoft a dj un sacr passif de failles corriges trs tardivement.

----------


## Traroth2

> Faudrait deja que Java ait un quivalent valable a Visual Studio.....


IntelliJ, le meilleur IDE existant.

https://www.jetbrains.com/idea/

Tu peux mettre ton Visual Studio derrire l'oreille pour le fumer plus tard...

----------


## cbleas

> De plus, je rappelle juste qu' l'poque de son lancement, ils se positionnaient clairement comme un concurrent de flash, a aussi vous l'oubliez ?


Silverlight tait quelquechose qui pouvait concurrencer flash. entre temps il y a eu le HTML5. Flash dans sont concept tait en difficult et volue vers le HTML5. donc HTML5 de facon logique a empech l'volution de Silverlight. Maintenant c est normal que toute entreprise qui developpe un produit qui ne fonctionne pas doit l'arreter mais contrairement a google fait un support pendant encore des annees. Si j'ai bien compris les diffrentes news Google cre des extensions qui ne fonctionnent que sur chrome comme c'est le cas de silverlight mais l a ne choque personne.

----------


## frantzgac

Voil qui est cocasse XP dsormais obsolte pour cause d'interruption de support qui le mettrait  nu devant les brutes numriques.
Et c'est finalement Win7 et Win8 qui sont dfaillants !
C'est dur d'tre un leader...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Voil qui est cocasse XP...


Pas cocasse, prvu (en tout cas par moi). Tout comme 2000 en son temps, XP n'intressera bientt plus personne et restera fiable stable et sur pendant des annes. Qui investirait du temps pour dvelopper un virus pour Windows 98 en 2015 ? 

Vista, est d'ailleurs encore plus  labri que XP, car mme encore support par Soft, a ne prsente aucun intrt de chercher et  plus forte raison exploiter des failles. Le seul danger pour XP est qu'il y a encore beaucoup d'utilisateurs ... vive Windows 10  ::lol::

----------


## landry161

> Mais, en tant que client de Soft, j'attends de lui un service  la hauteur des tarifs qu'il pratique pour des particuliers comme moi. La correction prioritaire des failles me semble une attente lgitime pour les clients.



Tout  fait 
 ::merci::

----------


## expertsecu

GHetfiel, quel plaisir tu peux avoir  pourrir le topic avec tes trolls merdiques?

Gmail qui lit les emails, dis, tu l'as trouv tout seul?

Tu es pay par Microshit?????

----------


## kain_tn

> Silverlight tait quelquechose qui pouvait concurrencer flash. entre temps il y a eu le HTML5. Flash dans sont concept tait en difficult et volue vers le HTML5. donc HTML5 de facon logique a empech l'volution de Silverlight. Maintenant c est normal que toute entreprise qui developpe un produit qui ne fonctionne pas doit l'arreter mais contrairement a google fait un support pendant encore des annees. Si j'ai bien compris les diffrentes news Google cre des extensions qui ne fonctionnent que sur chrome comme c'est le cas de silverlight mais l a ne choque personne.


Attends, rassure-moi: tu n'es pas en train de comparer un plugin pour une technologie vendue comme portable  des plugins totalement ct client qui ne gnent en rien ceux qui ne naviguent pas sur Chrome j'espre? O est-ce que j'ai mal compris ton intervention?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Google divulgue trois failles dans OS X, * 
*qui ont t rpertories comme tant svres  * 

Non satisfaits davoir dj rvls  plusieurs reprises des failles zero-day dans Windows, les ingnieurs de lquipe de scurit de Google rcidive en sattaquant cette fois-ci aux failles dans le systme dexploitation OS X dApple. Dans leurs collimateurs figurent trois failles qui ont t rpertories comme tant svres.

La premire concerne NetworkD, un ensemble de processus fonctionnant en arrire-plan et permettant de les faire communiquer entre eux via le service XPC qui ne serait pas protg par un mode sandboxing lui assurant un meilleur niveau de scurit. La seconde se trouve au niveau de lexcution du code au sein du kernel du framework I/O kit dOS X  cause dun pointeur NULL drfrenc dans IntelAccelerator. La troisime et dernire vulnrabilit qui concerne galement le kernel du framework I/O kit dOS X qui serait victime dune corruption de sa mmoire  cause dun mauvais paramtrage de la fonction bzero (qui sert  crire des octets de valeur zro dans un bloc doctets) dans la classe IOBluetoothDevice (une instance de cette classe reprsente un seul dispositif tlcommand par la technologie Bluetooth). 

Bien que chaque faille ncessite que la personne qui initie une attaque ait accs  un Mac cibl, chaque vulnrabilit pourrait contribuer  faire croitre la probabilit de russite dune tentative d'lvation des niveaux de privilges et de contrle dune machine. Chaque divulgation de vulnrabilit, comme lavaient fait les ingnieurs Google faisant partie du Project Zero pour celles qui ont t trouv sur le systme dexploitation de Microsoft, saccompagnait dun exploit visant  en apporter la preuve.

Les vulnrabilits ont t signales  Apple, mais les failles nont pas t corriges. Une fois que la date limite des 90 jours observe par les ingnieurs est passe, les dtails sur les vulnrabilits trouves dans les systmes ont t automatiquement rendus disponibles au public.

 Afin de protger ses clients, Apple s'interdit de divulguer, d'aborder ou de confirmer l'existence de failles de scurit tant qu'une enqute approfondie n'a pas t mene et que des correctifs ou mises  jour ne sont pas mis  disposition. Apple distribue habituellement des informations relatives aux problmes de scurit lis  ses produits par l'intermdiaire de son site Web ainsi que par une liste de diffusion  a crit Cupertino sur sa page lie  la scurit.

Ce nest pas la premire fois que les ingnieurs du Project Zero de Google ont publi des informations sur des vulnrabilits qui nont pas encore reu de correctif : au cours des dernires semaines, l'quipe de scurit a publi trois failles de scurit dans le systme d'exploitation Windows de Microsoft qui ntaient alors pas encore corriges.

*Source :* premire faille, seconde, troisime, Apple

----------


## imikado

C'est bien si ils ne le font pas que sur Windows  :;): 
J'espre qu'ils feront de mme pour Linux, c'est toujours sympa qu'une boite trouve et informe sur les failles  :;):

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Oui, car du coup, on ne peut plus les accuser d'en vouloir particulirement  Soft ... mais  tous ceux qui mettent plus de 90 jours  apporter des solutions.

----------


## Haseo86

Bon, Google a russi  dployer Android partout dans le monde, ils peinent  Imposer ChromeOS du coup ils passent par des voies dtournes : ajouts constant de fonctionnalits  Chrome pour lui donner de plus en plus l'air d'un OS, et maintenant dnigrement permanent des concurrents (parce qu'il faut tre honnte, si leur but tait d'informer, ils ne feraient pas comme a). Bravo Google, mais le temps ou vous aviez une bonne image est dfinitivement pass.

----------


## imikado

> Bon, Google a russi  dployer Android partout dans le monde, ils peinent  Imposer ChromeOS du coup ils passent par des voies dtournes : ajouts constant de fonctionnalits  Chrome pour lui donner de plus en plus l'air d'un OS, et maintenant dnigrement permanent des concurrents (parce qu'il faut tre honnte, si leur but tait d'informer, ils ne feraient pas comme a). Bravo Google, mais le temps ou vous aviez une bonne image est dfinitivement pass.


Les constructeurs ont le choix d'installer Android ou Windows Phone sur leur terminaux
Quand au march des PCs, c'est plus difficile: en magasin 99% des ordinateurs sont proposs depuis des annes avec Windows  :;): 
Il est plus difficile  Google de gagner des parts de march avec un OS avec son OS diffrent et mconnu. Comme pour GNU/LInux il souffre de son invisibilit marketing  :;): 

Mais je trouve que malgr ces gros dfauts, (OS assez limit par rapport  un GNU/Linux "normal") il se vend plutot bien  :;):

----------


## Haseo86

> Les constructeurs ont le choix d'installer Android ou Windows Phone sur leur terminaux
> Quand au march des PCs, c'est plus difficile: en magasin 99% des ordinateurs sont proposs depuis des annes avec Windows 
> Il est plus difficile  Google de gagner des parts de march avec un OS avec son OS diffrent et mconnu. Comme pour GNU/LInux il souffre de son invisibilit marketing 
> 
> Mais je trouve que malgr ces gros dfauts, (OS assez limit par rapport  un GNU/Linux "normal") il se vend plutot bien


Les constructeurs ont le choix, c'est une question de point de vue. Ils ont des objectifs financiers, et prenant en compte l'efficacit du neuro-marketing de Google, ils se trouvent pratiquement devant le choix "Google ou chec" pour lancer des terminaux aujourd'hui.

Mais du ct PC, c'est bien ce que je dis. Google n'a aucune chance en frontal, donc ils utilisent tous les moyens dtourns  leur disposition pour faire rentrer l'ide "Chrome = OS", petit  petit.

----------


## Lutarez

> GNU/LInux il souffre de son invisibilit marketing


Je me suis toujours pos la question : pourquoi personne n'organise une collecte (ou financement participatif, c'est  la mode) pour justement financer une campagne marketing visant  promouvoir le Libre ? S
i en plus on pouvait y associer quelques grands noms comme Torvald ou Stallman, je suis sr que ce genre de collecte serait efficace.

----------


## youtpout978

a serait marrant qu'il le fasse pour leur propre produit.

----------


## Haseo86

> Je me suis toujours pos la question : pourquoi personne n'organise une collecte (ou financement participatif, c'est  la mode) pour justement financer une campagne marketing visant  promouvoir le Libre ? S
> i en plus on pouvait y associer quelques grands noms comme Torvald ou Stallman, je suis sr que ce genre de collecte serait efficace.


J'ai un norme doute sur le fait que Torvald ou Stallman, malgr toute la qualit de leurs productions et de leur apport au libre, soient efficace en tant qu'ambassadeur du libre auprs du grand public. Trop grandes gueules, trop agressifs et radicaux dans leurs propos, ils vont attirer plus de mfiance que sympathie.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> a serait marrant qu'il le fasse pour leur propre produit.


Si je me souviens bien, c'est pour lui-mme qu'il a mis en place ce systme de surveillance et de recherche des failles. Et 90 jour est le temps qu'il s'est fix  lui-mme pour rsoudre ses propres problmes.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> J'ai un norme doute sur le fait que Torvald ou Stallman, malgr toute la qualit de leurs productions et de leur apport au libre, soient efficace en tant qu'ambassadeur du libre auprs du grand public. Trop grandes gueules, trop agressifs et radicaux dans leurs propos, ils vont attirer plus de mfiance que sympathie.


De toutes faons, et  titre totalement personnel, la position de Linux dans les PC personnel ne me gne pas vraiment. Je vis trs bien le fait de faire partie d'une minorit. Ce qui me gne, c'est la difficult pour se procurer un PC (fixe ou portable) sans OS pour pouvoir installer ce que je veux et comme je veux.

Pour le moment, je construis mes PC moi-mme, mais quand j'aurais 80 ans ou plus, je serais probablement moins enthousiaste. Donc, un grand choix de PC sans OS pr-install ni Licence pr-paye me plairais assez.

Aprs, que Windows continue  dominer le marcher de postes de travail personnels, je m'en moque comme de l'an quarante.

----------


## Bono_BX

> Citation Envoy par youtpout978 Voir le message
> a serait marrant qu'il le fasse pour leur propre produit.
> Si je me souviens bien, c'est pour lui-mme qu'il a mis en place ce systme de surveillance et de recherche des failles. Et 90 jour est le temps qu'il s'est fix  lui-mme pour rsoudre ses propres problmes.


Ils ont donn quoi les tests du concours de hack de HP ? Ha oui, Android cass en moins de 2 heures par toutes les manires possibles, et Windows Phone a compltement rsist, tout au plus une quipe a russi en prendre partiellement le contrle du navigateur, sans parvenir  atteindre les donnes personnelles. No comment.

----------


## frenchlover2

google devrai plutt s'occuper de ces failles de scurit sur android , enfin tous systme d'exploitation a un moment d'adpotion massifs , un moment de gloire et puis viennent les problme , un grand nombre d'application donc un plus grand nombre de malware , le noyau se gonfle , donc les failles aussi a un tel point ou la correction de faille devient de plus en plus difficile , d'ailleur pour moi les os vieillisant tel que windows et android ou ios ou mac os , sont benefique pour un utilisateur lambda , meme si on a de plus en plus de probleme de securite quand on fait le pour et le contre , on s'aprcois que ce n'est qu'avantageux .
mais pour un etat , surtout si il s'agit d'un organisme avec des donnes sensible , il vaut mieux opter pour un os peut repondu tel que BSD.
ou bien des solution os personnaliser conu par des firme secrtement tel que microsoft redhat canonical ou autres.
pour les gens qui veulent bidouiller et veulent d'un os ouvert il peuvent opter pour debian ubuntu gento.
quand aux os prinstaller moi aussi je voudrai une tablette avec windows 8.1 et non android .
personnelement et sa reste qu'un avis personnel , ce que j'aime dans les produit microsoft et leur politique surtout ces derniere temps ,c'est leur organisation , il sont trs organis ,et leur services tel que onedrive qui m'a beaucoup aid dans mes etudes cortana , bing (qui selon moi est de trs bonne qualit , certes il n'est pas aussi puissant que google et je dis cela seulement pour les site parceque pour les images et vidos bing est bien meilleur mais au moins avec quand je cherche des cours d'economie de mathematique , je ne me retrouve pas entrain de feuilleter un magazine de sport ,car il met trop de pages qui n'ont pas de rapport avec notre recherche a sa attire notre attention) .

----------


## expertsecu

> (parce qu'il faut tre honnte, si leur but tait d'informer, ils ne feraient pas comme a).


Ils feraient comment?

----------


## RyzenOC

Le problme c'est que certaines failles ncessite plus de 90jours pour tre rparer.

Corriger certaines failles ncessit aussi d'aussi d'assurer une rtro-compatibilit, dans le cadre d'une faille sur la cryptographie sur Windows qu'ils ont dvoil y'a pas longtemps, sa prend plus de90jours.

Inversement certaines failles peuvent etre corriger en 1 jour, mais j'aimerais bien que Google prenne en compte la difficult a corriger certaines failles et attende un peu parfois.

----------


## ticNFA

> De toutes faons, et  titre totalement personnel, la position de Linux dans les PC personnel ne me gne pas vraiment. Je vis trs bien le fait de faire partie d'une minorit. Ce qui me gne, c'est la difficult pour se procurer un PC (fixe ou portable) sans OS pour pouvoir installer ce que je veux et comme je veux.
> 
> Pour le moment, je construis mes PC moi-mme, mais quand j'aurais 80 ans ou plus, je serais probablement moins enthousiaste. Donc, un grand choix de PC sans OS pr-install ni Licence pr-paye me plairais assez.
> 
> Aprs, que Windows continue  dominer le marcher de postes de travail personnels, je m'en moque comme de l'an quarante.


Le Librem 15 de Purism pourrait vous convenir (avec Trisquel install).

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Le Librem 15 de Purism pourrait vous convenir (avec Trisquel install).


Absolument pas. Ce qui me convient, c'est OpenSUSE (pour le moment, mais c'est pas immuable), install  ma botte, partitionn avec prcision pour mon usage exclusif et avec uniquement les applications que j'utilise, avec les interfaces graphiques qui me vont bien etc...

En rsum, que ce soit en Windows ou en Linux, aucune configuration pr-installe ne me convient. Ce qu'il me faut, ce sont bien des PC vierges de tout OS et aucun PC pr-install. Quand je n'aurais plus envie de construire mes PC, la premire chose que je ferais sera de formater le Disque systme ... quel que soit sont contenu. 

D'ailleurs, en parlant de formater, je ne formate pas toutes les partitions avec le mme "FileSystem" longtemps a a t ext3 pour /boot et ReiserFS pour le reste, mais a volue avec les nouvelles technologie. D'ailleurs, je reste l aussi seul maitre  bord pour dcider du type de FS pour chacune des partitions.

----------


## Jonyjack

> IntelliJ, le meilleur IDE existant.
> 
> https://www.jetbrains.com/idea/
> 
> Tu peux mettre ton Visual Studio derrire l'oreille pour le fumer plus tard...


Tu plaisantes j'espre ? Autant j'aime bien IntelliJ (qui a remplac Eclipse dans mon usage personnel), autant Visual Studio est encore loin devant...




> Pas cocasse, prvu (en tout cas par moi). Tout comme 2000 en son temps, XP n'intressera bientt plus personne et restera fiable stable et sur pendant des annes. Qui investirait du temps pour dvelopper un virus pour Windows 98 en 2015 ? 
> 
> Vista, est d'ailleurs encore plus  labri que XP, car mme encore support par Soft, a ne prsente aucun intrt de chercher et  plus forte raison exploiter des failles. Le seul danger pour XP est qu'il y a encore beaucoup d'utilisateurs ... vive Windows 10


C'est vite dit ton exemple pour Vista. Personne ne va le cibler, mais si une faille zero day est exploitable sur 7, il y a de grandes chances pour que Vista soit aussi vulnrable...




> Absolument pas. Ce qui me convient, c'est OpenSUSE (pour le moment, mais c'est pas immuable), install  ma botte, partitionn avec prcision pour mon usage exclusif et avec uniquement les applications que j'utilise, avec les interfaces graphiques qui me vont bien etc...
> 
> En rsum, que ce soit en Windows ou en Linux, aucune configuration pr-installe ne me convient. Ce qu'il me faut, ce sont bien des PC vierges de tout OS et aucun PC pr-install. Quand je n'aurais plus envie de construire mes PC, la premire chose que je ferais sera de formater le Disque systme ... quel que soit sont contenu.


Concernant le Librem 15, son problme c'est son prix. Mais quand tu dis que a ne te convient pas parce que Linux est pr-install dessus, rien ne t'empche de brancher ta cl USB avec ton OpenSUSE dessus et de l'installer ds rception du PC. Linux tant gratuit, tu ne perds pas de licence. D'ailleurs, tu ferais la mme chose si ton PC arrivait sans OS (tu le soulignes toi-mme dans ton message)... donc je ne comprends pas ta rponse.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Linux tant gratuit, tu ne perds pas de licence. D'ailleurs, tu ferais la mme chose si ton PC arrivait sans OS (tu le soulignes toi-mme dans ton message)... donc je ne comprends pas ta rponse.


Sauf que si c'est install, on peut tre certain que l'installation est inclue dans le prix ... tout travail mrite salaire, c'est normal. Donc payer pour une installation que je vais craser dans tous les cas, c'est pas intressant. Chez ceux (rares) qui vendent des PC avec les options :Sans OSAvec LinuxAvec Windows
On vois parfaitement qu'avec un OS pr-install (mme si l'OS est gratuit), c'est plus cher que sans rien du tout.

----------


## frenchlover2

finalement je m'excuse j'avais tord Google avait raison de mettre cela d'abord tout le monde est concrn et de plus Google a mis l'os de Redmond dans le cloud , d'autres part Google a racheter la socit virustotal , donc elle est devenu un acteur majeur de produit de scurit donc c'est sont job , au contraire Microsoft a des produits de scurit que pour Windows ce qui n'est pas bons du tout , puisque mme si elle utilise virustotal de Google dans son cloud , elle doit faire part de son interrer pour les failles des autres produits sur son cloud (linux redhat , suze ,cent os , ubuntu , et Windows biensur ,bsd ).
donc Google fait parcequ'elle est devenus un fournisseur d'antivirus pour le cloud .

----------


## arkhamon

@frenchlover2 et  pas mal d'autres, pourriez vous un peu relire vos posts et supprimer ne serait-ce que la moiti de vos fautes d'orthographe, c'est trs pnible  lire...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Projet Zero : Google apporte des modifications  sa politique de divulgation*
*d'informations relatives aux failles de scurit  * 

Lquipe de Google faisant partie du Project Zero a d faire face  de nombreuses critiques durant ces derniers mois aprs les rvlations sur les vulnrabilits critiques qui ont t dceles dans les systmes dexploitation dits par Microsoft et Apple qui nont pas t corriges par les maisons mres.

Les informations sur les failles ont t portes  la connaissance du public aprs un dlai de 90 jours conformment  leur politique de divulgation, mais ni Microsoft, ni Apple navait dj russi  colmater les failles en questions.

Par consquent, le numro un de la recherche a dcid de mettre  jour sa politique de divulgation dans le cadre du Project Zero d'une manire qui pourrait aider les dveloppeurs de logiciels  avoir une espce de  seconde chance  afin quils aient le temps de produire des correctifs pour colmater les failles dcouvertes sur leur logiciel. Lquipe prvoit de leur fournir plus de temps pour le faire dans certaines circonstances.

Dans un communiqu publi sur le blog officiel de Google, les responsables du projet rappellent que le Projet Zero a opt pour un dlai de divulgation de 90 jours et que ce dlai sest avr relativement raisonnable.  Pour faire un tat des lieux, nous avons compil quelques donnes sur les divulgations effectues dans le cadre du Project Zero  ce jour. Par exemple, l'quipe Adobe Flash est probablement celle qui a la plus grande base installe et le plus grand nombre de combinaisons de build de tous les produits que nous avons eu  tudier jusqu'ici.  ce jour, ils ont corrig 37 vulnrabilits du Project Zero (soit 100%) dans un dlai de 90 jours. De faon plus gnrale, des 154 vulnrabilits du Project Zero ayant reu des correctifs jusqu' prsent, 85% ont t corrig dans les 90 jours. Si nous prenons en considration les 73 failles qui ont t signales et corriges aprs le 1 octobre 2014, nous obtenons 95% de correction dans les 90 jours . En outre, lquipe fait savoir que les rcents problmes dans la disponibilit des corrections des failles qui taient lis aux dlais demandaient gnralement un peu plus de temps que ces 90 jours. 

Voici les concessions que Google propose. Tout dabord une extension du dlai dans le cas o il devrait arriver  expiration un weekend ou un jour fri aux USA. Dans ce cas, le dlai sera simplement prolong jusquau jour ouvrable qui suit.

Google propose galement ce quil appelle une  priode de grce  : un dlai supplmentaire de 14 jours sera octroy aux vendeurs qui en font la demande en expliquant quun correctif est prvu au courant des deux semaines qui doivent suivre le dlai.

En dernier lieu, Google tient  sassurer que les vulnrabilits soient identifies de manire unique par le standard CVE pour toutes les vulnrabilits qui auront dpass le dlai des 90 jours pour tre corriges. 

 Comme d'habitude, nous nous rservons le droit dallonger ou de rduire ces dlais sur la base de circonstances particulires. Nous demeurons engags  traiter chaque vendeur de la mme manire. Google sattend  tre tenu par les mmes normes. Dailleurs, le Projet Zero a dtect des bugs dans le pipeline pour des produits de Google (Chrome et Android) et ils sont sujets  la mme politique sur les dates limites  explique lquipe.

*Source :* blog Google

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces nouvelles mesures ?

----------


## RyzenOC

La c'est mieux, c'est beaucoup plus souples pour les entreprises.

Car au risques de troller, corriger une faille dans un OS peut tre trs compliquer, par exemple:
http://www.developpez.com/actu/81245...tecturer-l-OS/


Corriger la faille en elle mme peut tre simple, mais assurer ensuite une rtro-compatibilit, sa peut tre trs trs dur.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Je crois que beaucoup de personnes ne s'en souci pas. Beaucoup d'individus n'en ont mme jamais eux connaissances. Se n'est pas pour autant que leurs environnements c'est effondr.

----------


## Traroth2

> Je crois que beaucoup de personnes ne s'en souci pas. Beaucoup d'individus n'en ont mme jamais eux connaissances. Se n'est pas pour autant que leurs environnements c'est effondr.


Ah ben oui, comme a, c'est simple. Pourquoi chercher les failles ou s'embter  les corriger, en fait ?

----------


## RyzenOC

> Je crois que beaucoup de personnes ne s'en souci pas. Beaucoup d'individus n'en ont mme jamais eux connaissances. Se n'est pas pour autant que leurs environnements c'est effondr.


Tu parle de quoi ? quand mme pas des failles de scurit  :8O: 




> Je crois que beaucoup de personnes ne s'en souci pas.


Dans le grand publique oui, probablement, mais chez les expert/pro/entreprises oui.




> Se n'est pas pour autant que leurs environnements c'est effondr.


Certaines entreprises joue a la roulette russe, mais pas car il s'en foutent, mais parce quil n'ont pas les moyens.

Sa dpends aussi les postes, si une entreprises a des pc sous Windows98 (pour utiliser une ancienne machine), mais qui ne sont pas connecter a internet, et personnes le branche de cl USB ou importe n'importe quoi comme fichier, le risque et trs minime.
Pareil pour les distributeurs de banques, beaucoup sont sous WindowsXP, mais ils n'ont aucun priphrique (clavier et c'est tous), ne sont pas connecter a un rseau, donc comment infiltrer la machine ?

----------


## RogerBower

Bonjour,

j'avais bien tent de le faire comprendre que c'tait compltement idiot de dire  tous les passants de la rue (en mettant un panneau en carton sur la pare-brise de la voiture avec crit dessus : _Cette voiture est ouverte !_ (donc de divulguer une faille de scurit prsente sur votre PC quand elle est pas comble !), a vite qu'il y ait un passant dans le lot qui ouvre la voiture pour en rcuprer tout un tas d'affaires.

Heureusement qu'il y avait d'autres gars qui pensaient comme moi quand mme lol... Et c'est gars l ont mme russi  faire changer leur politique  Google, c'est pas jolie cette fin d'affaire ? Allez, sans rancune les gars  :;): 

Ils ont du en faire les frais chez Google, parce que en faisant a, les pirates ont du investir des machines dont la faille n'tait videmment pas comble, et par rebond, trouver  tout un tas de mots de passe de compte Google lol, et par rebond encore, hacker tout un tas de compte Google, les fermer, vider les emails et j'en passe, et comme Google tient de statistiques de tout.... Et peuvent savoir comment les choses se passent, ils ont du voir par exemple une bonne recrudescence de comptes hacks :_ "Mais, comment cela se fait-il ? Ont-ils du se demander...."_


Y'avait pas  aller chercher bien loin...

----------


## DarkHylian

> Sa a dpends dpend aussi les des postes, si une entreprises entreprise a des pc sous Windows98 (pour utiliser une ancienne machine), mais qui ne sont pas connecter connects a  internet, et personnes personne le ne branche de cl USB ou importe n'importe quoi comme fichier, le risque et est trs minime.
> Pareil pour les distributeurs de banques, beaucoup sont sous WindowsXP, mais ils n'ont aucun priphrique (clavier et c'est tous tout), ne sont pas connecter connects a un rseau, donc comment infiltrer la machine ?


On doit pas connatre les mmes DAB...
Dans mon souvenir (et un vieux post sur developpez), on peut retrouver une attaque via USB ou cdrom je crois (ok, c'est une attaque physique) 
Et au pire, un DAB est connect  un rseau pour traiter la transaction (tu le vois rapidement quand il y a une demande d'autorisation auprs de ta banque), ou pour t'afficher les infos de ton compte, donc il est attaquable (par un moyen ou un autre) depuis lextrieur.

C'est justement ce qui pose problme  l'heure actuelle : plus de support pour XP, et ces vieilles machines sont "contraintes" de rester sous XP, pourquoi ? Parce que le passage  win 8 ou + pour ces machines ne se justifie pas. 
En quelle honneur, un DAB utiliserait un S.E. de plusieurs Gio juste pour lire une CB, donner des sous, afficher des infos de compte ? 
Dj que je comprends pas pourquoi winXP a t utilis. Je veux dire, on s'attend  utiliser un S.E. prouv en terme de scurit et de fiabilit pour s'occuper d'infos critiques ! Et quand tu tombes sur un "Internet Explorer n'a pas russi  afficher la page demande" ou quelque chose du style (genre un BSOD), tu te poses des questions... 

Dj que quand je vois a pour le choix de mon menu  McDo ou pour lire les horaires de Bus  Toulouse dans les stations de mtro, je ris jaune, alors pour un DAB... je te laisse imaginer ma tte.

----------


## Tryph

> Heureusement qu'il y avait d'autres gars qui pensaient comme moi quand mme lol... Et c'est gars l ont mme russi  faire changer leur politique  Google, c'est pas jolie cette fin d'affaire ? Allez, sans rancune les gars


srieusement tu t'imagines avoir une responsabilit dans ce changement de politique...?

 ::ptdr:: 




> Ils ont du en faire les frais chez Google, parce que en faisant a, les pirates ont du investir des machines dont la faille n'tait videmment pas comble, et par rebond, trouver  tout un tas de mots de passe de compte Google lol, et par rebond encore, hacker tout un tas de compte Google, les fermer, vider les emails et j'en passe, et comme Google tient de statistiques de tout.... Et peuvent savoir comment les choses se passent, ils ont du voir par exemple une bonne recrudescence de comptes hacks :_ "Mais, comment cela se fait-il ? Ont-ils du se demander...."_.


 ::weird:: 


srieusement, je comprends que Google adapte sa politique histoire de faire semblant de contenter les rleurs, mais bordel si on regarde bien ils ont pas chang grand choses:
- si le 91e jour tombe un week end, ils attendront le lundi pour divulguer la faille. honntement je vois pas comment on peut (du cot des plaignants) se fliciter d'une telle "victoire". c'est juste ridicule...
- si l'diteur du soft faillible dpose une demande de prolongation avant la fin du 90e en promettant un patch  venir rapidement, il pourra bnficier de 14 jours de plus. l c'est dj plus intressant pour l'diteur pas press, un peu "j'm'en foutiste" (ce qui revient peut tre un peu au mme), qui fait face  un vrai dfi technique ou qui subit l'architecture bancale de son soft. bien que j'ai du mal  croire que a va changer grand chose pour la plupart des corrections (qui ne doivent pas prendre 14 jours, ni mme 90 ou 104) peut tre que a pourra tre rellement utile dans certain cas. aprs je doute pas que certains diteur risquent de demander ce dlai systmatiquement. mais faut pas oublier que "_Comme d'habitude, nous nous rservons le droit dallonger ou de rduire ces dlais sur la base de circonstances particulires._" (dixit Google), donc prudence...

j'espre que Google fournira des statistiques sur ceux qui demandent ces dlais et pour quelles failles, histoire de voir quels diteurs se foutent de nous.

----------


## Sasa56134

Bonsoir  tous je ne sais pas comment poser une question sur ce site autre que comme cela du coup voil ma question , hier soir j'ai fait la dernire mise  jour de Windows 8 sur mon Dell inspiron 15 et depuis je ne peu plus ouvrir Google Chrome , je clique dessus et un petit sablier apparat mais le moteur de recherche ne s'ouvre pas , pouvez vous m'aidez ? :$

----------


## RyzenOC

Bonjour Sasa56134 et bienvenue sur ce forum.

Si tu veut que l'on t'aide, tu devrait poster ta question, dans la section ddi, c'est a dire ici:
http://www.developpez.net/forums/f12...google-chrome/

Et tu clique sur le bouton "Ouvrir une nouvelle discussion"

Cordialement.

En attendant, je te dirais de tenter de rparer l'installation de Google chrome dans le panneau de configuration, voir de le rinstaller.

----------

